# The GTA V Thread



## Scar Symmetry

So now the superb L.A. Noire has been released, it is expected that Rockstar will announce GTA V next month at E3. Here's a few articles for you fellow GTA lovers to chew on while we wait for the announcement.

GTA V: 10 Features We Want - "Grand Theft of Free Time"

Gamestop lists GTA V, 2012 release mentioned | VG247

Rumour &#8211; Potential GTA V web domains unearthed | VG247

Blurry GTA V &#8216;Screens&#8217; Appear | Gaming News and Opinion at TheSixthAxis.com

I am fucking stoked.


----------



## metal_sam14

I hope they go with a whole state again like San Andreas, that game was so fucking epic!


----------



## Guitarman700

Hey cousin, wanna go bowling?

Less of that, please.


----------



## ittoa666

I expect insane customization, kinda like saints row with MORE options. That would blow my mind.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ittoa666 said:


> I expect insane customization, kinda like saints row with MORE options. That would blow my mind.



The customization sucked on GTA IV, one of it's few flaws. Full customization on the player and vehicles ala San Andreas needs to be brought back, along with the ability to buy properties. One of the coolest things about Vice City was making loads of money from drug deals, then going and buying a mansion and parking your 5 cars in the garage and driveway.

Also, the drab environments have got to go. San Andreas and GTA IV were mainly shitty places like L.A. ghettos and New Jersey, and while they are still amazing games, lush environments need to come back. If it's not set in Vice City then myself and thousands of other GTA lovers are going to be very pissed off. Not to mention to mention that sales would be _even higher_ than if it wasn't set in Vice City. Modern day Miami, think about it!

These are interesting:

GTAForums.com -> The Location&#33;

Grand Theft Auto's "Next Stop" is Vice City? | DLB-Network


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Also, the choice of whether to be honourable or dishonourable like in RDR should be included, you could still be a criminal with ethics and standards. It would also ideally allow you to work with whom you liked rather than being forced into working for dickheads.


----------



## Prydogga

San Andreas in HD with more customisation and a wicked story. Seriously, if that game looked like GTA 4, it would be the greatest game ever.

I love the Euphoria engine, but I miss the craziness that you could get up to in the older games, it needs to step away slightly from reality, and become a bit more crazy.

More all star casts too.

Edit: Those 'blurry' screens are definitely fake. I can see the combination of two photoshop filters used instantly.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Prydogga said:


> More all star casts too.



Absolutely. Ray Liotta, Dennis Hopper, Burt Reynolds, Danny Trejo, Danny Busey and Jenna Jameson would be hard to beat though.


----------



## ittoa666

Scar Symmetry said:


> The customization sucked on GTA IV, one of it's few flaws. Full customization on the player and vehicles ala San Andreas needs to be brought back, along with the ability to buy properties. One of the coolest things about Vice City was making loads of money from drug deals, then going and buying a mansion and parking your 5 cars in the garage and driveway.
> 
> Also, the drab environments have got to go. San Andreas and GTA IV were mainly shitty places like L.A. ghettos and New Jersey, and while they are still amazing games, lush environments need to come back. If it's not set in Vice City then myself and thousands of other GTA lovers are going to be very pissed off. Not to mention to mention that sales would be _even higher_ than if it wasn't set in Vice City. Modern day Miami, think about it!
> 
> These are interesting:
> 
> GTAForums.com -> The Location&#33;
> 
> Grand Theft Auto's "Next Stop" is Vice City? | DLB-Network



Yes to all of that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Rockstar isn't on the E3 Exhibitor List 

http://attackofthefanboy.com/news/analyst-predicts-2013-release-for-gta-v/

I wasn't expecting a release until next year but it's now been 3 years since GTA IV... 

It'd be lame if we had to wait another year to hear about it. Damn it, I need to hear that GTA V is set in Vice City and it's going to be released next year!


----------



## Rock4ever

I never played San Andreas, and would love a HD remake of that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Good news!

http://attackofthefanboy.com/news/gta-v-in-2012-rumors-surface-again/


----------



## The Reverend

I would love to see GTA V. I think they'll stick to what they've done since GTA III, however, and release a few games in the vein of Vice City. Well, probably just one game. I think they might be holding out for the next generations of consoles to bring out the fifth one. It would make a lot of sense to do that, as I'm sure they want more hardware to tell even grander tales with.

As a player though, I just want it. Now.


----------



## Stealth7

Personally I'd like to see the main character have the ability to do Parkour moves/tricks or whatever they call it, Something similar to Assassins Creeds free-running. I doubt it would happen.... but it would be pretty cool.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Reverend said:


> I would love to see GTA V. I think they'll stick to what they've done since GTA III, however, and release a few games in the vein of Vice City. Well, probably just one game. I think they might be holding out for the next generations of consoles to bring out the fifth one. It would make a lot of sense to do that, as I'm sure they want more hardware to tell even grander tales with.
> 
> As a player though, I just want it. Now.





Can developers start coding for a machine that doesn't exist? 



Pisschrist said:


> Personally I'd like to see the main character have the ability to do Parkour moves/tricks or whatever they call it, Something similar to Assassins Creeds free-running. I doubt it would happen.... but it would be pretty cool.



The sort-of running in L.A.Noire was sweet, it'd be cool if they included that. The hand to hand combat was vastly improved too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Moar detailz.

Fragland.net V4 :: Take-Two CEO unveils GTA V for 2012?


----------



## Stealth7

Scar Symmetry said:


> The sort-of running in L.A.Noire was sweet, it'd be cool if they included that. The hand to hand combat was vastly improved too.



I've been thinking about getting that game... I've read only good things about it.


----------



## The Reverend

Scar Symmetry said:


> Can developers start coding for a machine that doesn't exist?



No, but they do get their hands on the hardware quite a while before it's even officially announced. If they put out a new game next year, that'd put them in about the right time-window to put GTA V out on new consoles, assuming the next generation of consoles will be announced in 2012 or 2013, with a release in either 2013 or 2014. 

I like how I'm speculating based on other speculations. This must mean that I'm right.


----------



## niffnoff

Woah new consoles? So now GTA and other titles will hold out now till a new console is announced.... May aswell stick to PC Gaming if this were the case. I just hope they improve the sluggishness that GTA IV was.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

niffnoff said:


> Woah new consoles? So now GTA and other titles will hold out now till a new console is announced.... May aswell stick to PC Gaming if this were the case. I just hope they improve the sluggishness that GTA IV was.



Speculation man, it's not been confirmed either way. Sluggishness? I know it was slow to start off but it's still hands down the best GTA game there is.


----------



## GazPots

Aw man, i forgot how fucking fun GTA IV was.



Walking about at a busy intersection hitting cars with my baseball bat. It's good when all the people jump out to chase you and start a royal rumble the police have to break up. 


If GTA V is on the way i'll be stoked.


----------



## Korngod

My favorite franchise ever. I really hope they bring back customization, but also the player owned properties. It would be nice to have some sort of in-depth customization of houses and stuff as well. I waited patiently for Gran Turismo 5 to come out, so I will do the same for GTA V.


----------



## Infinite Recursion

AFAIK new consoles aren't coming out soon. The redesigns of the consoles (PS3 slim, etc.) and the stupid fucking motion sensing crap are done in place.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Infinite Recursion said:


> AFAIK new consoles aren't coming out soon. The redesigns of the consoles (PS3 slim, etc.) and the stupid fucking motion sensing crap are done in place.



Yeah, so it would be wise of Rockstar to announce V sometime soon. Millions of people are waiting!


----------



## sell2792

GTA 5: Vice City 2 FTW. Make it BIGGER than San Andreas, multiple cities to make up the region like SA (Vice City/Miama, ???/Tampa, ???/Cuba...), customization of both character, vehicles, and weapons, more cars and weapons, more open and functioning interiors,... I could go all day.


----------



## Korngod

Given RockStar's track record, I'm sure no matter how the next GTA installment comes out, it surely won't disappoint.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Korngod said:


> Given RockStar's track record, I'm sure no matter how the next GTA installment comes out, it surely won't disappoint.



I'm in two minds about it. On one hand we have Red Dead Redemption and L.A. Noire to keep us going. On the other hand there are GTA fans that won't enjoy either game that have been waiting all this time. Rockstar know what they are doing, so I'm sure the lack of information is for a reason. But keeping fans waiting beyond this point is doing nothing except pissing off the many, many fans of the franchise. If they announce Vice City as the next location I can see the wait being justified. Otherwise, half of Rockstar's target audience are going to be furious.


----------



## Korngod

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm in two minds about it. On one hand we have Red Dead Redemption and L.A. Noire to keep us going. On the other hand there are GTA fans that won't enjoy either game that have been waiting all this time. Rockstar know what they are doing, so I'm sure the lack of information is for a reason. But keeping fans waiting beyond this point is doing nothing except pissing off the many, many fans of the franchise. If they announce Vice City as the next location I can see the wait being justified. Otherwise, half of Rockstar's target audience are going to be furious.



At this point it seems that as long as they either have it take place in Vice City or San Andreas, it will be full of win.

On another note, maybe they are holding out to compete with Saints Row 3. Im also curious about that game, and even though I'm more of a GTA fan, I still like playing Saints Row.


----------



## Severance

If they made another installment in san andreas I'd probly shit myself on hearing the news. Especially if it had the same features as san andreas along the lines of customization and such and keeping your character healthy on a diet of fast food, hookers, and organized crime. Not to mention the retardedly epic story san andreas had. Shit that game is the best gta in my mind.

End rant I guess.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GTA V pretty likely for 2012? | The Adrenaline Vault

GTA V "well under way" | T3 magazine

I doubt Rockstar would release two Los Angeles-based games in a row? My money is still on Miami.


----------



## guitarister7321

Prydogga said:


> More all star casts too.



Yes. I want to see Christopher Walken in it.


----------



## Severance

guitarister7321 said:


> Yes. I want to see Christopher Walken in it.


 
Christopher Walken and James woods playing like secret agent partners.


----------



## Mexi

Vice City 2 imo


----------



## Scar Symmetry

E-lasto sums up my feelings perfectly.

GTAForums.com -> GTA V development well underway


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GTA V release details coming this summer - Rumour - ComputerAndVideoGames.com

It better fucking not be set in Los Angeles.


----------



## shredguitar7

My GTA 4 disc wont read... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Azyiu

I don't want much, just bring us back to the modern day VC.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Apparently the pre order was found on the Gamestation (UK) stocklist for January 2012.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Ninetyfour said:


> Apparently the pre order was found on the Gamestation (UK) stocklist for January 2012.



I know someone who works for Gamestation, I'll ask.


----------



## ZXIIIT

After a talk with a supposed GTA 5 developer, I asked if they were finally making a 1970s inspired GTA game, and he said that's what GTA 5 was about, that made me very


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ Rockstar is already developing "Agent" that is based on late 70's/cold war era. That's all i know about it, but. 


I have huge expectations for GTA V. Actually i have huge expectations for whatever Rockstar Games release.  


I hope the city won't be Miami/Vice City, just because the landscape is so damn boring. If they would do something like San Andreas again that would be extra-awesome, but i don't think that's gonna happen. Maybe we'll get a brand new city? Dunno...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Black_Sheep said:


> I hope the city won't be Miami/Vice City, just because the landscape is so damn boring. If they would do something like San Andreas again that would be extra-awesome, but i don't think that's gonna happen. Maybe we'll get a brand new city? Dunno...



...boring as compared to the concrete jungle of LA that we've seen in at least 2 previous Rockstar Games?


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ L.A. Noire was well done in almost every way. But Vice City wasn't. And for a game like GTA, i'd love to have variety in the enviroment. Just like San Andreas had. But my fav GTA is GTA IV, just because the city is so well done.


----------



## BigPhi84

Black_Sheep said:


> ^ L.A. Noire was well done in almost every way. But Vice City wasn't.



I would argue that it was hardware limitations/unfamiliarity that you are talking about. GTA:Vice City came out in 2002 (9 years ago!!!) on the Playstation 2 (which came out in 2000). Everybody knows that the PS2 was a difficult system to program for and although there were games that could fully utilize the graphic power of the PS2 in it's last years (such as Shadows of the Colossus and God of War 2), it took quite a few years for companies to figure out how to navigate the PS2 quirks. Think back on all the PS2 games that came out in the first two years of the console's life (all ten of them... ). Any games stick out in your mind as being graphically well done?


----------



## Black_Sheep

BigPhi84 said:


> Think back on all the PS2 games that came out in the first two years of the console's life (all ten of them... ). Any games stick out in your mind as being graphically well done?



Yes, Metal Gear Solid 2, Gran Turismo 3, Silent Hill 2, Zone Of The Enders. There's more, but that's all i can think of now. All those games looked great at the time they came out. Especially the first two. 

And my point was: Vice City wasn't well designed. L.A. Noire's LA is. And it fits perfectly FOR THAT GAME, however it wouldn't fit for a GTA type of game. 

I was happy with Libery City in GTA IV, it suited the game perfectly. But im sure that whatever they will come up with next, is gonna be good. 


..Also, i must add that i really don't believe that they would make Vice City again. They already had two games in that city. And San Andreas kinda thing sounds too good to be true. So, we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## Rook

Scar, did you ever hear from your Gamestation friend?

Anything Rockstar makes me lose sleep with excitement HA


----------



## Prydogga

Personally, I'm hoping to hell that it's set in LA, I was very bored by the style and image from Vice City. I like the grit and the gangster flame, I want a large, LA map again.

Edit: Actually, an English location would be pretty fucking sweet too.


----------



## BigPhi84

Prydogga said:


> Edit: Actually, an English location would be pretty fucking sweet too.






I would kill EVERY CHAV!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Fun111 said:


> Scar, did you ever hear from your Gamestation friend?
> 
> Anything Rockstar makes me lose sleep with excitement HA



Yeah, she said she's not heard anything at all.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

If you believe it, do your best to stay calm.

GTA V listed at UK retailer, pre-order logged, release imminent?


----------



## Rook

Ah you bloody tease!

I wish I could go back to forgetting about the possibility of a GTA V...


----------



## GazPots

AWESOMESAUCE.


----------



## Jay-James

I hope it's in LA... Although I'd love an English city too. I'd also like a bit more realism from the city - more cars/traffic, more pedestrians at busy times etc. The inclusion of dogs, and children wouldn't be bad either, but I bet children won't happen because I don't think child murder is allowed in a game :-/ haha


----------



## GazPots

Ever remember the Gta London expansion pack? 


Hilarious.


----------



## Murmel

Jay-James said:


> I hope it's in LA... Although I'd love an English city too. I'd also like a bit more realism from the city - more cars/traffic, more pedestrians at busy times etc. The inclusion of dogs, and children wouldn't be bad either, but I bet children won't happen because I don't think child murder is allowed in a game :-/ haha


Children won't happen. They would get their asses sued so fucking bad.
I would like to be able to go to the toilet though. Nothing like being chased by the cops and hiding in the bathroom taking a shit


----------



## Prydogga

Don't care how long it takes, or how hard it would be, but I want to be able to go into every single building, and have them be unique. More usability, the return of RPG elements like levelling and the high customisation that was in SA, as well as the return of gyms, food for reasons other than health and whatever stuff that can just make it more immersive

They've obviously stopped trying to be crazily over the top and since Saints Row has that down to an art, Rockstar need to just get the game being as immersive and real as can be, but still with the humour and enjoyment that I find GTA IV lacked heavily.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm not really all that excited about a new GTA, if I'm honest. I thought the missions in IV were either dull or frustrating, and even when I decided to ignore them and try to have a good old fashioned killing spree, I'd be constantly interrupted by phone calls from my idiot cousin or whoever. That game needed a "throw the phone into the fucking sea" button.







Oh, who am I kidding. I'll buy a new GTA the day it comes out. _Especially_ if it's set in the same cities as San Andreas.


----------



## Rook

^YES


----------



## Azyiu

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm not really all that excited about a new GTA, if I'm honest. I thought the missions in IV were either dull or frustrating, and even when I decided to ignore them and try to have a good old fashioned killing spree, I'd be constantly interrupted by phone calls from my idiot cousin or whoever. *That game needed a "throw the phone into the fucking sea" button*.



You do know you can 'deactivate' phone, right?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Azyiu said:


> You do know you can 'deactivate' phone, right?


 
Well what fun is that? I want to hurl it somewhere where it can never bother anyone again.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Guise, thread bumps with no news makes me a very sad man.


----------



## metal_sam14

TRAILER NEXT WEDNESDAY 

#GTAV


----------



## Muerto

Fuck that's big news.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES.


----------



## Crank

oh damn! Love this series, awesome atmosphere! Creme de la creme of action games to me! Can't wait! Thanks for news guys!!!


----------



## GazPots

So much gaming awesomeness coming and already been.


Damn.


----------



## CFB

I was hoping that we wouldn't see GTA until the next generation of consoles. Now I fear that the 360 won't be able to deliver much more then GTA IV


----------



## Scar Symmetry

CFB said:


> I was hoping that we wouldn't see GTA until the next generation of consoles. Now I fear that the 360 won't be able to deliver much more then GTA IV



Red Dead Redemption? That was on one disk. 

I'm going to be disappointed on a monumental scale if this game is set in L.A.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm going to be disappointed on a monumental scale if this game is set in L.A.




I totally agree. Like i said before. 


A completely new city, or something like San Andreas would be great. We'll see. 

Oh, and i CAN'T WAIT to see the trailer!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Black_Sheep said:


> I totally agree. Like i said before.
> 
> 
> A completely new city, or something like San Andreas would be great. We'll see.
> 
> Oh, and i CAN'T WAIT to see the trailer!





Hopefully all of our questions will be answered with pleasing results (pleasing to me I mean) on Wednesday... so stoked.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Got a feeling it's going to be in DC. I'm still amazed how tight-lipped Rockstar have been with this. 

BroGamer &bull; GTA V Headed to Washington DC Inspired City?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

While interesting, Rockstar are masters of putting red herrings in their easter eggs. 

We'll find out on Wednesday!


----------



## The Reverend

I'm extremely happy that I was wrong about Rockstar waiting until the next generation of consoles to come out with GTA V. 

I have a lot of faith in their ability to deliver, so any setting would be cool to me. Well, no more of this island-city shit, I just got done playing Infamous 1&2 and it made me realize that far too many game worlds are either island-cities or small continents (I'm looking at you, Morrowind).


----------



## niffnoff

I say a 10er Scar Symmetry is hawking the timer 

(You're not the only one  )


----------



## groph

removed because I didn't read the thread, sorry Scar I don't have new news.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

This matters so much to me. 

2.5 hours to go...


----------



## Ninetyfour

SAN ANDREAS!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Really Rockstar? Granted the game will be great, but... really?

I shouldn't question it really, Rockstar know what they are doing.

I just hope to God they don't have all those long boring flat roads like they did in L.A. Noire, so fucking boring.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Meh, it looks awesome and all that eye candy! but I'm getting kinda tired of the same old "play as a random criminal (or ex-criminal becoming a criminal again) role" GTA always has. 

They should go with what Saints Row does and let you create someone from the begging, at least that makes it more interesting, or maybe even have a "good guy/bad guy" thing like True Crime did


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ZOMB13 said:


> Meh, it looks awesome and all that eye candy! but I'm getting kinda tired of the same old "play as a random criminal (or ex-criminal becoming a criminal again) role" GTA always has.
> 
> They should go with what Saints Row does and let you create someone from the begging, at least that makes it more interesting, or maybe even have a "good guy/bad guy" thing like True Crime did



Much harder to tell a story that way man and GTA is known for having solid stories. The storytelling across the three protagonists in GTA IV is fucking superb!

Here's the vid for anyone who is too lazy to go to the Rockstar website.


----------



## spattergrind

I'm stoked! Love the GTA franchise.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Awesome. I never really got in to the setting of GTA3, so I didn't really care when GTA4 was set in Liberty City. However, I played the _shit_ out of San Andreas, so a current-gen version of the city has me pretty stoked. I wonder if it'll just be an expanded Los Santos, or if it'll also include San Fierro and Las Venturas?


----------



## metal_sam14

San Andreas? 
>>>>>>>
<<<<<<

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Black_Sheep

San Andreas returns. This is better than i expected! Can't waiiiiit! 


I've watched the trailer about 11,248 times now. Love it!  


I wish they would reveal more about the character in the game. OR characters as many are speculating at the moment... Personally i think one solid character would be good enough. And i believe it's that way. But the trailer really leaves many questions...


----------



## niffnoff

I knew it'd be S.A 

But seriously. Was that a dog in the trailer? .... 
I hope Peter Molleniuex doesn't try and say "WAIIIIIIIIT OUR IDEA"

Although if the police used dogs in police chases.... I'm getting ahead of myself. 

This game looks beautiful to say the least.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Scar Symmetry said:


> Much harder to tell a story that way man and GTA is known for having solid stories. The storytelling across the three protagonists in GTA IV is fucking superb!
> 
> Here's the vid for anyone who is too lazy to go to the Rockstar website.



Yeah, maybe later when it can be implemented well, still, this looks mighty.


----------



## Stealth7

FUCK YEAH GTA 5!  This will be fucking awesome can't wait!  I loved playing San Andreas so it's sick they're setting it there again.


----------



## niffnoff

All those playing San Andreas to build up to GTA V....

I'm playing it too


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I hope they bring back the jet pack.

EDIT: And eating and working out.




























...and the gimp suit.


----------



## Stealth7

YES THE GIMP SUIT!  I had some great times running around and beating people up with the dildo!


----------



## Black_Sheep

Ohnononono... I've just read that the game is NOT based on San Andreas. But only Los Santos, and some countryside surrounding it! Damn.... 


Well that sounded too good to be true anyway...  


And the thing that bugs me the most: Los Santos = Los Angeles 


Yet still, im really really looking forward to this and can't wait to have it!


----------



## Prydogga

Source?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Black_Sheep said:


> San Andreas returns. This is better than i expected! Can't waiiiiit!
> 
> 
> I've watched the trailer about 11,248 times now. Love it!
> 
> 
> I wish they would reveal more about the character in the game. OR characters as many are speculating at the moment... Personally i think one solid character would be good enough. And i believe it's that way. But the trailer really leaves many questions...



Yeah I've watched it a fair few times too!

The character is Tommy Vercetti from Vice City as an older man, though it doesn't sound like Ray Liotta's voice... the character certainly looks like him though.



Grand Moff Tim said:


> I hope they bring back the jet pack.
> 
> EDIT: And eating and working out.
> 
> ...and the gimp suit.



Yes! All four of those would be welcomed back. I doubt they'll bring back the jet pack or the gimp suit but we'll see.



Black_Sheep said:


> Ohnononono... I've just read that the game is NOT based on San Andreas. But only Los Santos, and some countryside surrounding it! Damn....
> 
> Well that sounded too good to be true anyway...
> 
> And the thing that bugs me the most: Los Santos = Los Angeles
> 
> Yet still, im really really looking forward to this and can't wait to have it!



Would you really want a HD San Andreas though? I HATED the environments in that game, I cannot stress how much I hate them. 

This setting looks like a much more interesting take on California.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ I've also read that Ray Liotta is NOT involved in this game. So my guess would be a new character (and that's also what i hope) 

And yes i would've wanted a "HD San Andreas" and i liked the countryside etc a lot. If was fun and different. But i get your point. And i agree about California. And it looking interesting.

I must add that however these speculations turn out, im pretty much 101% sure that i won't be disapointed by the game once it's released.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Black_Sheep said:


> ^ I've also read that Ray Liotta is NOT involved in this game. So my guess would be a new character (and that's also what i hope)
> 
> And yes i would've wanted a "HD San Andreas" and i liked the countryside etc a lot. If was fun and different. But i get your point. And i agree about California. And it looking interesting.
> 
> I must add that however these speculations turn out, im pretty much 101% sure that i won't be disapointed by the game once it's released.



I read somewhere (I think it was Kotaku) that Tommy Vercetti is the protagonist in this game and their intel is solid (they confirmed details about MW3 long before it's official announcement) so I'm trusting that.

Fully agreed on your last point man, this game is going to be insane!


----------



## Prydogga

I'd trust Kotaku as a source, and I had seen other speculation about Vercetti. I do wish it was Liotta, but whoever this is sounds good as a lead.

So so very excited.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I'm the only huge GTA fan that never really played through Vice City, and accordingly, I had NO idea that Ray Liotta was involved. That's cool as fuck. I'm a huge Goodfellas fan.

Anyway, so does this mean the game's setting is Vice City, or was that Vegas?


----------



## Crank

GTA V ... so nice, can't wait to play it! I'm also a huge fan of the series. Thumbs up!


----------



## vampiregenocide

This does look bloody good. Very beautiful looking. I did get increasingly bored by the GTA series. They didn't seem to add much beyond 'oh well...you can go to the gym in this one and stuff' and I normally just ended up spawning a tank and all weapons and just going on a rampage until I died.  This looks very interesting though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

vampiregenocide said:


> I normally just ended up spawning a tank and all weapons and just going on a rampage until I died.


 
My friend and I would take turns playing a game in GTA3 where we spawned all weapons and then went on a rampage that required killing one person with of the weapons in order, and seeing how many times we could cycle through them all before we were killed. Good times.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Scar Symmetry said:


> I read somewhere (I think it was Kotaku) that Tommy Vercetti is the protagonist in this game and their intel is solid (they confirmed details about MW3 long before it's official announcement) so I'm trusting that.
> 
> Fully agreed on your last point man, this game is going to be insane!




Alright Tommy Vercetti it is. 

Can't be 100% sure though. I remember Vercetti as a "bad ass, straightforward action" guy, and i really hope (if it's indeed him again) that Rockstar has made him a more deeper and interesting character than he was before. I believe they have. 


And yeah, it will be insane!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Black_Sheep said:


> Alright Tommy Vercetti it is.
> 
> Can't be 100% sure though. I remember Vercetti as a "bad ass, straightforward action" guy, and i really hope (if it's indeed him again) that Rockstar has made him a more deeper and interesting character than he was before. I believe they have.
> 
> 
> And yeah, it will be insane!



Yeah there's no way to know for sure, though as I said I do trust Kotaku, but I won't take it as given until announced. 

The story in this in no doubt bound to be amazing. It'll be the first game where the protagonist is an older man with a family and therefore a lot of stories can be built around that, great idea.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ Yep, it's a great idea. I just hope they do something new with it, as it provides much more ideas than "ex-criminal who must face his horrible past for the last time" etc. But honestly, i have very much faith in Rockstar and (especially) their ability to write a good story.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I hope the PC version won't be bugged all to shit on release day like GTA4 was, since that's likely the platform I'll be buying for.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Grand Moff Tim said:


> My friend and I would take turns playing a game in GTA3 where we spawned all weapons and then went on a rampage that required killing one person with of the weapons in order, and seeing how many times we could cycle through them all before we were killed. Good times.



I just spent ages trying to get 6 stars.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Posting the trailer from the Rockstar YouTube channel as the video I posted before got taken down.

Pause it at 00:55... see that on the sidewalk? .....2405.

I AM EXCITE.


----------



## Black_Sheep

By the way it can't be Tommy Vercetti. He was already 30 in Vice City, so he would be 70 years old or something like that  

Im still guessing it's a new character. Or characters. Altough im more hoping it would be just one character as it can make the story much deeper and more interesting.


----------



## Pooluke41

It can be, 

It could be set in a different era.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Heh.


----------



## Azyiu

Pooluke41 said:


> It can be,
> 
> It could be set in a different era.



Right, but have you checked out the trailer? The story is definitely set in present day, or within the past few years. So I doubt Tommy is the main guy in this.


----------



## Ninetyfour

GTA V Protagonist Might Have Been Found by Fans | Piki Geek


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ Saw that already on another forum. Looks like we found our protagonist for GTA V '


I can't help but wonder how this turns out. The main character is an middle-aged business man (or something), that's something we never saw before in GTA.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Haven't heard anything on this for a while... anyone found anything interesting from a solid source? I hope it sees release this year.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Sweet fuck.


----------



## Azyiu

So do we have a confirmed release date for GTA V yet?

Sort of on topic, does anyone know if those older PS2 releases (GTA III, VC, SA etc) will ever been released on the PS3 in the form of the so-called HD Collection series? I heard about Rockstar might be working on just that earlier this year, but nothing since...


----------



## Don Vito

I've been wanting a GTA HD Collection for some time now.


----------



## Winspear

Haven't been following this but the graphics look fucking amazing that's for sure. 
I was hugely into San Andreas and excited to run GTA IV when I got my new (at the time) high spec laptop in 2010. However it was still far too slow to play on good settings and buggy as hell like somebody mentioned. I never got past a few missions - didn't feel like I'd connect with that game anyway. San Andreas made me feel at home straight away and gave a connection with the characters from the start. GTA IV seemed so dull and I didn't like that they removed half of the cool stuff from it..
I might get GTA V whenever it comes out for my new studio PC next year (very high spec - will definitely run full settings!). I hope it's as good as the trailer promises!


----------



## jam3v

nvm


----------



## Severance

GTA5's antagonist is obviously Frank West come one people.


----------



## peagull

kennedyblake said:


> I've been wanting a GTA HD Collection for some time now.



This, a 1000 times this.


----------



## Azyiu

EtherealEntity said:


> San Andreas made me feel at home straight away and gave a connection with the characters from the start. GTA IV seemed so dull and I didn't like that they removed half of the cool stuff from it..
> I might get GTA V whenever it comes out for my new studio PC next year (very high spec - will definitely run full settings!). I hope it's as good as the trailer promises!



To me, I feel most at home with GTA: VC. And I've got to agree with you on GTA IV. There is no major problem with the game, but there is just that little something seems to be missing from GTA IV to me...


----------



## Winspear

VC was great too yes


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Listening to the Take Two conference call... no news


----------



## Azyiu

Scar Symmetry said:


> Listening to the Take Two conference call... no news



Normally no news is a good news, except for in this case when we all are longing for more info regarding GTA V and possibly the GTA HD Collection on PS3.


----------



## Don Vito

Severance said:


> GTA5's antagonist is obviously Frank West come one people.


I wish

Getting in fights for taking photos at the local strip joint would be hilarious.


----------



## axxessdenied

I have GTA:SA,VC,IV installed  cant wait for V!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The way this game is shaping up I'm very pleased with.

The way they've released information so far has been very clever! Nothing gets people talking like a complete dearth of information.


----------



## Rook

and more new screens here (can't hotlink em)

Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GTA V Coming Spring 2013 - IGN


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Shiiiit finally. So stoked.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ROCKSTAR WEBSITE CONFIRMS SPRING 2013 RELEASE. FUCK I'M SO EXCITED.


----------



## metal_sam14

Rockstar: GTA V Bigger Than Red Dead Redemption, San Andreas And GTA IV Combined | Kotaku Australia



> According to Rockstar, *Grand Theft Auto V&#8216;s Los Santos is bigger than Red Dead Redemption, San Andreas, and Grand Theft Auto IV combined. Yep. There&#8217;s wilderness, a military base, and even an ocean floor to explore underwater*.
> You can switch between the game&#8217;s three main protagonists at &#8220;nearly any time.&#8221;
> Those three protagonists, by the way, are named Michael, Trevor, and Franklin.
> Each character has his own personality, skill set, and group of friends to interact with. And the ones you&#8217;re not controlling will go off and do their own thing.
> This is the same world as Grand Theft Auto IV and Liberty City, so you might see some recurring characters from those games (just not the major ones, like Niko Bellic). But. Rockstar says this is the &#8220;high-definition&#8221; world of Grand Theft Auto, so don&#8217;t expect to see anyone from the PS2-era titles.
> Remember those randomised dynamic missions in Red Dead Redemption? They&#8217;re back for GTAV: expect hitchhikers, muggers, and dead bodies, among others.
> Yes friendships. No romance



My balls are now officially tingling in excitement!


----------



## Korbain

read the new information just before...3 main characters that you can switch between. Interesting lol 

If they map is as big as they claim to be, that's insane! Cannot wait!! The new screen shots are amazing too. The one of him parachuting reminded me of just cause 2 lol


----------



## jwade

i am going to spend a significant amount of time riding pedal bikes out in the mountains. 
oh and pouring a trail of gas of to torch a car, so stoked.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Huge world? Fucking awesome. The important question is, will I be able to explore the open world on my own without my in-game phone constantly ringing because my asshole "friends" insist on playing darts RIGHT THE FUCK NOW.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

If that size estimate is correct, wow. Now the next Red Dead needs to follow suit


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Adam Of Angels said:


> If that size estimate is correct, wow. Now the next Red Dead needs to follow suit




But first the first RDR needs to come out on PC, goddammit.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Grand Moff Tim said:


> But first the first RDR needs to come out on PC, goddammit.




They said it never will, and I still refuse to believe them, because of how much I want it on PC.


----------



## Bigsby

i can't wait for the trailer to come out, im curious to see how the 3 main characters turn out


----------



## tm20

hopefully there isn't a mission where you have to follow a damn train -___- but other than that i am extremely excited for GTA V


----------



## petereanima

I really really hope this doesnt turn out to be the boring shit that was GTA IV. I would love a GTA agian that is actually fun to play.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Fuck. I was already stoked that a new GTA was out, now everytime new information/screenshot gets out, I'm more and more excited to see this game out. Been a while since I waited for a game that much lol


----------



## kamello

just gonna leave this here....


----------



## jordanky

That looks ridiculously good. I can't wait!


----------



## Rook

AAAAAAAAAH WANT SO BAD

Also map bigger than 4, RDR and SA combined? Shit yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Dude.... What......


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Some footage that isn't pretty obviously taken from cutscenes would be cool.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Sorry, my dick is raw from the furious masturbation that has just occurred.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Microsoft may have accidentally leaked release date for GTA V by VR-Zone.com

The time is near? Should be within the next week we get box art and a release date!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Ok so the bad news is in terms of official R* news, instead of box art and a Spring release date we're given no box art and a September release date of 17.09.13 (for those of you who like your dates in a structure that makes sense) which fucking sucks... but at least we have a definite release date.


----------



## metal_sam14

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ok so the bad news is in terms of official R* news, instead of box art and a Spring release date we're given no box art and a September release date of 17.09.13 (for those of you who like your dates in a structure that makes sense) which fucking sucks... but at least we have a definite release date.



This makes me wonder if we might get next-gen consoles before then?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I'm playing through Red Dead again, and I simply can't fathom how it would be possible to make a map bigger than this one, that of San Andreas, and GTAIV's combined, because this one is massive to begin with.


----------



## Mexi

metal_sam14 said:


> This makes me wonder if we might get next-gen consoles before then?



DailyTech - Sony to Make Next-Gen PlayStation Announcement February 20


----------



## metal_sam14

Mexi said:


> DailyTech - Sony to Make Next-Gen PlayStation Announcement February 20



Bazinga


----------



## Azyiu

Guess I am one of those few people who is "fine" with the 9.17.13 release date. I only wish they do a proper bug checking, and the final product is relatively bug free.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm fine with the delay because my body is not ready.


----------



## Chris_H87

Upon the announcement of the PS4 (which I've pre-ordered) I checked up on GTA V as I wondered whether this would be delayed and possibly ported over. Rockstar have said they are holding firm on the September release date meaning this will be a current generation game. I'm not sure how i feel about it. I know if I worked for Rockstar I'd be pissed that the most anticipated game of the past 2 years was going to be released on a soon to be outdated console that may no longer support it.


----------



## Azyiu

Chris_H87 said:


> Upon the announcement of the PS4 (which I've pre-ordered) I checked up on GTA V as I wondered whether this would be delayed and possibly ported over. Rockstar have said they are holding firm on the September release date meaning this will be a current generation game. I'm not sure how i feel about it. I know if I worked for Rockstar I'd be pissed that the most anticipated game of the past 2 years was going to be released on a soon to be outdated console that may no longer support it.



Somebody has to be the last, I guess? Plus, GTA V obviously wasn't created based on the PS4 platform, or specific specs for that platform; so don't assume you can simply "port" it over to the PS4, when we don't even know the exact release date of it. Take comfort in knowing that GTA V maybe the last huge game to released on the PS3 platform.


----------



## Rook

Dude they could release GTA V on the frickin megadrive and I'd be digging mine out, I couldn't give any fewer shits 

I so want this, San Andreas is my favourite game of all time.


----------



## Azyiu

Rook said:


> Dude they could release GTA V on the frickin megadrive and I'd be digging mine out, I couldn't give any fewer shits
> 
> I so want this, *San Andreas* is my favourite game of all time.



Speaking of GTA SA, originally I so wanted to buy it off the PSN and play it on my PS3... I said originally... I bought GTA III off the PSN a little earlier, and I was very disappointed by that ported version. 

No, I knew it isn't an HD version, nor I expected any improve game plays or better graphics. Guess what? It is presented in 4:3 aspect ratio!!!  Well, sure, you could change the screen setting either via the PS button, or under Settings; yet the game still looks better in 4:3. 

As for SA, I've watched some in-game videos off YouTube, and this time stupid RockSt*r stretched the screen to fill the 16:9 screen!  If that's the case and I can't even make it look decent on a regular 16:9 screen, I don't want it.


----------



## StacyParker

Just waiting till its release and I hope it beats all the past ones.


----------



## Chris_H87

I've read a couple of things over the last few days that they may release a PS3 version then a next gen version later on. If that's the case I guess I'll be buying both!
If not, my new PS4 may not get much play time early on!


----------



## Rook

Azyiu said:


> Speaking of GTA SA, originally I so wanted to buy it off the PSN and play it on my PS3... I said originally... I bought GTA III off the PSN a little earlier, and I was very disappointed by that ported version.
> 
> No, I knew it isn't an HD version, nor I expected any improve game plays or better graphics. Guess what? It is presented in 4:3 aspect ratio!!!  Well, sure, you could change the screen setting either via the PS button, or under Settings; yet the game still looks better in 4:3.
> 
> As for SA, I've watched some in-game videos off YouTube, and this time stupid RockSt*r stretched the screen to fill the 16:9 screen!  If that's the case and I can't even make it look decent on a regular 16:9 screen, I don't want it.



You can change that in game bro. Whichever way you wanna go, if you set it to widescreen by pressing the PS button then pause SA, go video settings and set widescreen and it sorts it out. Should work on 3 too 

I for one want SA on iPad I'm loving playing VC on the train SA would just top it all off for me.


----------



## Azyiu

Rook said:


> You can change that in game bro. Whichever way you wanna go, if you set it to widescreen by pressing the PS button then pause SA, go video settings and set widescreen and it sorts it out. Should work on 3 too
> 
> I for one want SA on iPad I'm loving playing VC on the train SA would just top it all off for me.



I still haven't bought SA off the PSN yet, so I can't say if your method work or not. However, that's exactly what I did on the PSN (PS3 version) GTA III, and the video looks absolutely terrible in all those so-called full screen settings!! I ain't kidding you, the "best" looking setting is like they just stretch the video to both sides, and "zoom in". I think you get like 90% of the entire screen in that setting, but somehow it doesn't look good nor it is good for my eyes. So I ended up sticking with the 4:3 settings. 

Sadly as much as I like SA, I don't know if I should shell over $14.99 to "give the video settings a chance", so to speak.


----------



## Rook

downloaded SA, its auto 16:9 and going menu, display, widescreen -> on gets rid of the stretch, looks just like it should.


----------



## Azyiu

Rook said:


> downloaded SA, its auto 16:9 and going menu, display, widescreen -> on gets rid of the stretch, looks just like it should.



That sounds good to me... what about the first Zero's mission? Is this PSN d/l ported from the infamous "glitch" version?


----------



## Azyiu

Rook said:


> downloaded SA, its auto 16:9 and going menu, display, widescreen -> on gets rid of the stretch, looks just like it should.



Ok, since I still have credit on the PSN Store, so I went ahead and downloaded GTA: SA. Well, the video still got issues, and it stretches like the PSN ver.GTA III on a 16:9 screen. I already tried all the settings both under System, as well as after I pressed the PS botton. 

One thing I must add though, if I turn the video function to "OFF" under the PS botton; the video zooms in a bit and stretches to about 1: 1.66 ratio, but at least visually it looks "smoother" than the PSN ver.GTA III doing the same. Oh well, after all I don't have much expectation for these re-releases video-wise, so I guess I will just play them as it.


----------



## Azyiu

^ Ok, I have to take back what I said above!!!

Stupid me. Unlike in GTA III, the in-game wide screen display mode actually works! Earlier I was only messing with the PS button settings, and disregarded the in-game settings. Anyway, I dig it even though it ain't HD or anything pretty.


----------



## metal_sam14

This is a massive read, but it reveals a fuck tonne of cool stuff about the game: 

I&#8217;ve Seen Grand Theft Auto V. This One&#8217;s Radically Different. | Kotaku Australia


----------



## Aevolve

Don't have a whole lot of time to go through the whole thread right now so I apologize, but is there any news of this coming to PC?


----------



## Don Vito

No.


----------



## jordanky

I just read that whole article. HURRY AND RELEASE THIS GAME!


----------



## Aevolve

Don Vito said:


> No.



Well shit.


----------



## Azyiu

I read most of the article, but not the whole thing. Anyway, the change character on the fly thing sounds interesting, and I'd like to actually see how it works and not affecting game plays negatively.

Maybe it is just me, but the writer mentioned about how HUGE the map in GTA V is going to be like 5 - 6 times until I stopped reading it... ok, it is expected the map is going to be huge, but is bigger really better?  Let's wait and see.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

I'm really hyped, this is gonna be so awesome! This along with Bioshock: Infinite are gonna be the top 2 for GOTY no question.


----------



## Red Beard

GTA 5 official gameplay video released! Check it out:


----------



## Rosal76

^ Awesome video. The part where the guy is under water looking at the sunken ship is cool.


----------



## jwade

"and then there's Grand Theft Auto Online...which we'll show properly soon"

faaaaaaaaaack you, Rockstar.


----------



## Don Vito

The game looks exactly as I imagined it. Stunning.


----------



## Radau

Wasn't that excited for it until I saw the gameplay footage, now I can't wait!


----------



## JP Universe

Holy .... this looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## Azyiu

If anything that could mess up my real life this Fall, this should be it... that said, can I skip the tennis mini game and still get a 100%?


----------



## The Reverend

Wow. The GTA series from the third installment on have sort of defined my life as a gamer in a lot of respects, from the minimap to the open-world approach. It's great to see them expanding their arsenal.

I spent so much time reaching these arbitrary goals in GTA III and Vice City. I sank probably 80+ hours into each just doing the most random shit possible because it was so ....ing fun. Just driving around killing people and running from cops could occupy a whole afternoon after school. I haven't even played GTA IV yet, which in addition to the standard kill people, burn shit, .... school fun actually had quite a few other ways to immerse yourself. I need to get on that. 

This game looks like it'll be pretty damn good. I'm curious to see if all of the interesting features they're implementing are fully fleshed out. I think the multiple protagonist thing, if done correctly and in the way they're talking about, could be a huge deal. We've had games that allowed you to switch control of your characters before, but it was generally in party RPGs or that one shitty game by that horror dude, and it never explored their lives outside the main protagonist's experience.


----------



## wowspare

GTA 4 got boring after a while..... Multiplayer was a letdown too. GTA 5 looks awesome though


----------



## cwhitey2

Sooo....its like 5+ games in 1?!?! 

Freaking perfect!!! 

After the initial $60 to buy it, I deff don't need to leave my house for anything but work now


----------



## jwade

So stoked to be able to go explore underwater, base jump, play golf, and holy crap, we get to ride bicycles again.


Also, the actual game seems cool too


----------



## mongey

I wasnt hydped for GTA5 . I enjoyed 4 but found the controls horrible.hopefulyl it's just smoother to play 

but after that vid I gotta say bring it on


----------



## ayaotd

I feel like these mini games are going to be unreal. You have the main story, then you just have so much fantastic stuff you can do for fun!


----------



## Joose

So fcuking excited for this game.


----------



## Joose

Nobody posted this yet??


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

So stoked to play this at my PC.....oooh wait ...........


----------



## metal_sam14

Just watched it on facebook, looks so ....ing cool. I love how they are letting you make your own content, infinite replay value right there.


----------



## ittoa666

I haven't been this hyped for a game in a while. That multiplayer has me going fuking nuts. I'm telling everyone I know about that shiit.


----------



## necronile

Cowboyfromhell said:


> So stoked to play this at my PC.....oooh wait ...........



Dont worry mate,it will come out for the PC.
If not...shit will hit the fan.


----------



## flavenstein

I'm too lazy to see if this was already posted. Some guy made an awesome comparison video between GTA SA and V


----------



## Azyiu

flavenstein said:


> I'm too lazy to see if this was already posted. Some guy made an awesome comparison video between GTA SA and V




Dude, that comparison is very old... IIRC it came out like 2 years ago.

On a more on topic note, has anyone here checked out the achievement list?

*SPOILERS:*
http://www.xbox360achievements.org/game/grand-theft-auto-v/achievements/

One of the icons has the outline of the map. It's amazing how accurate it is to the one made up by the guys at GTAForums.


----------



## wowspare

A breakdown video of the GTA Online trailer.


----------



## Vostre Roy

xbox360achievements.org said:


> GTA Online: Own an Apartment, Garage and an *Insured Vehicle*.


 
Insured vehicle in GTA? Dafuq 

*Insurance:* Yes mister, what would be the reason of your call for insurance?
*Dude:* Well I wanted to see if you could cover the damage on my car
*Insurance:* Could you explain your situation?
*Dude:* I ran on a pedestrian while burning a red light, some cops tried to block my way so I ramed their car but they decided to shoot me, so there's dent and bullet holes. While I was getting away, I had to avoid a car going to slow so I went on the sidewalk and hit 3-4 more peoples, slamed a dumpster and a couple of road sign. Once I get back on the road, before I know it, my car lift off and do some barrel rolls. By luck, I was able to get it back on the tires, only to get slammed again by some cops. I tell you, gotta hate those smelly cops. Anyway, long story short, my car is upside down on the side of the freeway and burned down. Would you cover that?
*Insurance:* Same ole, same ole. We'll contact you soon


----------



## Azyiu

Vostre Roy said:


> Insured vehicle in GTA? Dafuq
> 
> *Insurance:* Yes mister, what would be the reason of your call for insurance?
> *Dude:* Well I wanted to see if you could cover the damage on my car
> *Insurance:* Could you explain your situation?
> *Dude:* I ran on a pedestrian while burning a red light, some cops tried to block my way so I ramed their car but they decided to shoot me, so there's dent and bullet holes. While I was getting away, I had to avoid a car going to slow so I went on the sidewalk and hit 3-4 more peoples, slamed a dumpster and a couple of road sign. Once I get back on the road, before I know it, my car lift off and do some barrel rolls. By luck, I was able to get it back on the tires, only to get slammed again by some cops. I tell you, gotta hate those smelly cops. Anyway, long story short, my car is upside down on the side of the freeway and burned down. Would you cover that?
> *Insurance:* Same ole, same ole. We'll contact you soon



I wonder how "long" would it take to repair the body damages on the car... like literally 5 seconds in the shop?


----------



## Azyiu

Meanwhile in Hong Kong...


----------



## Randyrhoads123

Goddamnit. This game is gonna force me renew my xbox gold account just so I can play it! The woes of a college student...


----------



## Fat-Elf

I bought a PS3 a couple of weeks back just for this. 17th can't come quick enough!


----------



## mike90t09

I am so stoked I can't wait oh damn.


----------



## Joose

Shit. I just found out I'm gonna be too sick to work on the 17th. Now ain't that a shame?


----------



## kamello

Fat-Elf said:


> I bought a PS3 a couple of weeks back just for this. 17th can't come quick enough!



meanwhile play The Last of Us


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I was going to get this on PS3 but decided on 360 because you get 1600 MS points if you preorder on the Microsoft store. Can't wait!


----------



## jonajon91

Just realised that this is the only game that I am looking forward to. I would be looking forward to 'beyond two souls', but I don't have a playstation


----------



## Fat-Elf

kamello said:


> meanwhile play The Last of Us



Maybe if I would have spare money to buy it.


----------



## kamello

Fat-Elf said:


> Maybe if I would have spare money to buy it.



second hand? download only version? do jugglery on the street? steal? I dunno  

naah, but seriously, I know that the games are vastly different, but as a whole I liked it a lot more than GTA lV (and it was one of my favourite games)


----------



## JustMac

Why did I sell my PS3 for guitar-related needs 

This is the game TO END ALL GAEMZ.


----------



## Fat-Elf

kamello said:


> second hand? download only version? do jugglery on the street? steal? I dunno
> 
> naah, but seriously, I know that the games are vastly different, but as a whole I liked it a lot more than GTA lV (and it was one of my favourite games)



Second hands are still pretty expensive, something like 40 euros in Gamestop. Download only version was also something like 50/60 euros on PSN Store. I can't juggle and I don't want to steal. 

To be honest, GTA IV was pretty fun when it first came out mainly because it took such a big step from the previous game gameplay-wise but everything else was kinda boring. The multiplayer was fun a for a while with friends but even that got boring mainly because the map wasn't that fun to play.


----------



## ittoa666

Fat-Elf said:


> The multiplayer was fun a for a while with friends but even that got boring mainly because the map wasn't that fun to play.



 That and the fact that there wasn't very much to do, especially in the free roaming. Now that they have the different events and activities, that should be completely remedied.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

im playing through all the others to get ready for this one!! so damn excited!


----------



## FruitCakeRonin

It sucks so hard that it doesn't come out for PC right away. I'm just sitting here, playing Saints Row IV.


----------



## Azyiu

Out of curiousity, what will be the very first thing you guys are going to do for your first ever play thru? There are seemingly soooooo many things to do there, I really don't know what I wanted to do first.  I don't know, many drive around town and get familiar with my hood?


----------



## jCo76

Azyiu said:


> Out of curiousity, what will be the very first thing you guys are going to do for your first ever play thru? There are seemingly soooooo many things to do there, I really don't know what I wanted to do first.  I don't know, many drive around town and get familiar with my hood?



Cruise around and explore the city and beaches after the first few introduction missions. It'll be interesting to rediscover Grove Street as well as it's confirmed to be back in the game. Either way, the 17th can't come soon enough.


----------



## metal_sam14

Caved and pre ordered, couldn't contain my excitement any more. 

As for what I want to do first: Clear the first few missions and then drive around and explore the city, I really want to head up the mountain too and explore the countryside.


----------



## jordanky

I hope the jetpack makes a comeback!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

handful of missions, explore, mini-games, finally get cheat codes (gta is useless without em), more missions, explore and more mini-games, MURDER EVERYTHING


----------



## ittoa666

I won't do missions for the first few days of gameplay. That's not the point of gta when I first get it. Gotta get the layout first.


----------



## Joose

ittoa666 said:


> I won't do missions for the first few days of gameplay. That's not the point of gta when I first get it. Gotta get the layout first.



You and me both. I'll do just enough to be allowed to roam for awhile.


----------



## Joose




----------



## Thrashmanzac

why is the map shaped like a teenage mutant ninja turtle?


----------



## jwade

Azyiu said:


> Out of curiousity, what will be the very first thing you guys are going to do for your first ever play thru? There are seemingly soooooo many things to do there, I really don't know what I wanted to do first.  I don't know, many drive around town and get familiar with my hood?



Bicycle down to the water, find scuba gear, go explore the ocean. So stoked. Ima fight a shark if the option presents itself.


----------



## peagull

Do the starter missions then find the best things to drive cars off for massive explosions/carnage. Isn't that what everyone does?


----------



## jonajon91

First time I saw the map I thought it looked really small.
Then I saw this! (comparison between gta V and gta IV maps)
http://me.ign.com/pictures/articles/13712/96591.jpg

---edit--- 

Changed from picture to link. Thar be spoilers (apparently)


----------



## jwade

Not cool. Put spoiler tags around shit like that.


----------



## Vostre Roy

jwade said:


> Not cool. Put spoiler tags around shit like that.


 
 Maybe you first thought, as I did, that they dark grey area were hidden cities

Its just the GTA V map with the GTA IV map (dark grey) over it to show how big the map is, nothing to do with spoilers

Edit: What I'd like to see is the same comparaison, but between GTA V map and San Andreas one


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Soooooo f*cking excitedddd!!!!


----------



## jwade

Vostre Roy said:


> Maybe you first thought, as I did, that they dark grey area were hidden cities
> 
> Its just the GTA V map with the GTA IV map (dark grey) over it to show how big the map is, nothing to do with spoilers
> 
> Edit: What I'd like to see is the same comparaison, but between GTA V map and San Andreas one



Nope, it was immediately obvious what it was, but I have less than no interest in seeing maps or any shit like that. Having surprises ruined, even a map, isn't something everybody enjoys.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Vostre Roy said:


> Maybe you first thought, as I did, that they dark grey area were hidden cities
> 
> Its just the GTA V map with the GTA IV map (dark grey) over it to show how big the map is, nothing to do with spoilers
> 
> Edit: What I'd like to see is the same comparaison, but between GTA V map and San Andreas one



I'm pretty sure he didn't just want to see the V map.


----------



## jonajon91

Sorry about that. I changed it to a link, but it is still worth a'clicking


----------



## Vostre Roy

jwade said:


> Nope, it was immediately obvious what it was, but I have less than no interest in seeing maps or any shit like that. Having surprises ruined, even a map, isn't something everybody enjoys.


 
Allright man. I just thought that the map itself wasn't a spoiler since they usually include a huge poster of the map inside the game booklet.


----------



## jwade

I like to approach current games exactly the way I did as a kid playing Legend of Zelda the first time, completely blind, just exploring and having no pre-set expectations. I glanced briefly and saw the GTAIV maps overlayed and immediately scrolled down. 

I know it might sound silly, but I'd rather not start playing and think 'oh, that's the thing I saw on that map', I'd rather stumble around for awhile blindly first, like going to a real city and trying to find a hostel on some certain street without having a map around.


----------



## Vostre Roy

jwade said:


> I like to approach current games exactly the way I did as a kid playing Legend of Zelda the first time, completely blind, just exploring and having no pre-set expectations. I glanced briefly and saw the GTAIV maps overlayed and immediately scrolled down.
> 
> I know it might sound silly, but I'd rather not start playing and think 'oh, that's the thing I saw on that map', I'd rather stumble around for awhile blindly first, like going to a real city and trying to find a hostel on some certain street without having a map around.


 
All good man, we play video game as we want. Just don't go to the previous page of the thread though, as the map was already posted twice ahaha


----------



## TheDivineWing22

My bank just got charged for it this morning. Should be shipping.


----------



## kevdes93

The hype surrounding this game is nuts. /v/ has about 5 threads per day.

A bunch of gameplay vids leaked and It looks nuts.


----------



## Hankey

I have taken a week off work next week. Guess what I'll be doing .


----------



## Fat-Elf

kevdes93 said:


> The hype surrounding this game is nuts. /v/ has about 5 threads per day.
> 
> A bunch of gameplay vids leaked and It looks nuts.



5 threads a day? More like 5 threads an hour..


----------



## Joose

I've been watching some gameplay videos and.... I will be a hermit for at least a week. I'm genuinely considering taking a few paid days off; but I should probably save that for Forza Motorsport 5.


----------



## Don Vito

Watched some the leaked footage. Only thing I'm worried about is that they may have reused the idea from GTA IV where your character casually walks unless you are holding down the sprint button at all times. This is fine when you're just taking in the sights, but it's a bitch when you're getting shot at. I can't say for sure because obviously I haven't played it, it just looked that way from some of the vids.


----------



## jonajon91

Anyone have the links to the leaked vids?
You can PM me if it against the rules to post them in here.


----------



## Don Vito

Youtube


----------



## jonajon91

Cheers thanks for the help ...


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Joose said:


> I've been watching some gameplay videos and.... I will be a hermit for at least a week. I'm genuinely considering taking a few paid days off; but I should probably save that for Forza Motorsport 5.



Pfffft come on man, I mean I'm a forza fan too, I've been playing 4 all last week with the 360 I bought specially for GTAV lol, but there is sh!t all difference between all the forza games, apart from updated cars. To be honest Forza 1 was probably the best, what with the driver training mode. 5 will be exactly the same but with 'ohhh ma geeewd, look how shiny the cars are' graphics and like 5 new tracks, like every version.


----------



## metal_sam14

My pre order shipped, squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Joose

Yo_Wattup said:


> Pfffft come on man, I mean I'm a forza fan too, I've been playing 4 all last week with the 360 I bought specially for GTAV lol, but there is sh!t all difference between all the forza games, apart from updated cars. To be honest Forza 1 was probably the best, what with the driver training mode. 5 will be exactly the same but with 'ohhh ma geeewd, look how shiny the cars are' graphics and like 5 new tracks, like every version.



Clearly you are not a hardcore Forza racer. 

If you were, you'd notice the extreme differences in physics between 2/3/4. And 5 required Calspan (who develop tests all tire makers must pass) to engineer new equipment/tests, in order to create in-game tire physics technology that not even iRacing has. 

Now, as far as graphics go... yeah, I like more realistic lighting and shine. With the addition of realistic windshields, people like me (who refuse to use any view other than in-car) will no longer have to deal with the interior/gauges being too lit up. 

Onto the tracks. Okay, 4's number of tracks was somewhat disappointing, but we now know it's because they were far too pre-occupied with laser scanning 5's tracks; including the laser-scanning of the real-world tracks we already have, so they will now be millimetrically perfect. I'm assuming a re-rendering of the Nordschleife, but not laser scanned, because no one has been able to do that, apparently.

I could go on and on, but I feel I've hijacked the thread enough with this response. Sorry everyone, but I do _not_ take Forza insults lightly, as no racing game developer works harder or pays more attention to the details their core fanbase cares about.

Sorry dude, but either you haven't really played the games, or you played with assists. Play the games with no ABS, no TCS, no STM, sim steering, manual+clutch, no suggested lines, sim damage and tell me they're the same. 



GTA V! So soon!



Edit: Added a photo attachment. Good graphics are auch a terrible thing.


----------



## Cloudy

TheDivineWing22 said:


> My bank just got charged for it this morning. Should be shipping.



+1

So excited .... I'm going to do so bad this semester!


----------



## JustMac

woohoo you can fly the 747! The physics/control of it look very cool too, like it really is 800,000 lbs of metal you're flying 

the damage looks a little weird though...it just explodes and wings fall off? 

*DON'T WATCH IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE GAMEPLAY*. Thank you*


----------



## jonajon91

^ just a heads up, use spoiler tags and have URLs instead of videos or images. Some people don't want to see anything they should not before playing. Not me though, I had a look earlier and now i'm serious hyped!


----------



## Joose

Every bit of gameplay I've watched has made me sooooooo jealous of those that already have it!


----------



## wowspare

Dem feels......


----------



## Cloudy

wowspare said:


> Dem feels......




I shed a tear, beautiful gameplay.


----------



## Tyler

screw you guys. im making sure i get a home on morningwood


----------



## Force

It's GTAmas eve, oooohhh so exciting


----------



## Fat-Elf

Already (accidentally) spoiled the ending. Well, I wasn't looking forward to the story anyway.  It seems that there is a lot to do just like in SA but even the cop chases seem way more fun than what they were in IV.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Picking this up along with Far Cry 3 on Wednesday. Good bye life, ass meet couch.


----------



## metal_sam14

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Picking this up along with Far Cry 3 on Wednesday. Good bye life, ass meet couch.



Between this and Far Cry 3 you should be set for the next year  I sunk a good 20ish hours into Far Cry 3 from memory, amazing game. 

WHY CAN'T IT BE TOMORROW ALREADY


----------



## jonajon91

I have multiple DAYS play time spread over a good number of characters on borderlands 2. More than I am proud of.


----------



## Joose

^I hear ya dude. I have around 400 hours of DRIVING time in Forza 4.... not to mention painting, tuning, etc. Something I feel like I should be ashamed of, but considering I'm only 24, not married and don't live in my mom's basement, I just don't give a damn. 

GTA V will be a similar case, especially if they re-release it for the new gen consoles. GTA V is the entire reason for me keeping my 360.


----------



## metal_sam14

Tracking info has been emailed, cannot deal with the anticipation.


----------



## Stealth7

I don't know if I should get this for consoles or wait until a PC version is released.


----------



## jonajon91

I just realised that If rockstar play their cards right, people may end up buying the game three times.
1. Everyone will want it when it comes out on 360/ps3
2. Some people will want the slightly better version that comes out on the one/ps4
3. Anyone with common sense with want to get it on PC for mods and the community.

In fact, If they put 9 months to a year between these three releases, I might end up with all three!


----------



## Tyler

jonajon91 said:


> I just realised that If rockstar play their cards right, people may end up buying the game three times.
> 1. Everyone will want it when it comes out on 360/ps3
> 2. Some people will want the slightly better version that comes out on the one/ps4
> 3. Anyone with common sense with want to get it on PC for mods and the community.
> 
> In fact, If they put 9 months to a year between these three releases, I might end up with all three!



they didnt say whether they were making it for the new gen did they?


----------



## jonajon91

No idea, but If I was rockstar. I would play my cards right and do it.


----------



## Joose

I hate playing games on a PC, even if the mods are sick. I just don't have the desire to either A) Spend a ton on a good gaming PC, or B) Spend a ton improving what I already have (though I never use it, because my Macbook Pro is just better in every way). 

I'm just a console guy I guess.


----------



## jonajon91

I am 95% console, but the online community that GTA IV built in the last year or two just looks too good to pass up on. Plus if it demands better hardware I will just turn down the render distance or textures, nothing too major.
I also played halo CE on PC loads about 5 years ago. Custom maps, the lot!


----------



## Osorio

GS Review is up: 

Grand Theft Auto V Review - GameSpot.com

Profound Petit troll though.


----------



## jordanky

I work across the parking lot from Gamestop and there are already a handful of people in line. I want it, but not that bad! I may actually wait a bit to get it, I have alot of things I need to do, and I know as soon as I get GTA V I'm not going to do shit for a while haha


----------



## Severance

Tonight... my body is ready.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

am i the only one contemplating quitting their band to have more time for this game?

or maybe the girlfriend should go.......


----------



## jonajon91

I just got an email from tesco saying that it has been dispatched and it gave me a special promotion to buy GTA for £32 when I blah blah blah ...
,but I just bought it?!


----------



## Tyler

METAL_WIZARD said:


> am i the only one contemplating quitting their band to have more time for this game?
> 
> or maybe the girlfriend should go.......



mines gonna be out of town for our 2 year anniversary plus the weekend after that too. Not even mad


----------



## Don Vito

Stealth7 said:


> I don't know if I should get this for consoles or wait until a PC version is released.


From what I saw of the gameplay, the framerate has that close to PC thing going on. The PC version may have a ton of mods at some point, but the core game itself is already supposed to be insane.

I don't know how, but I'm buying this game tomorrow somehow. I'm not even bummed about the GTA IV movement controls anymore.


----------



## Cloudy

My order was just shipped an in-transit woopwoop.


----------



## bouVIP

Leaving class early tomorrow to pick this up!


----------



## jonajon91

So GTA is an 18+. I feel sorry for all the kids who cant play it because their parents are not old enough to buy it for them.


----------



## Don Vito

Are there parents under 18 who's kids can even grasp video games, let alone one that lets you kill hookers after they have serviced you? If so, then F_U_CK ME.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Okay, I know everyone of us played GTA when we were 7 but this is still just sad (mostly because the kid is such a crybaby).

Oh man. I should probably get to bed. I set my alarm clock to 10:30am and it's 3:45am already.


----------



## Stealth7

Don Vito said:


> From what I saw of the gameplay, the framerate has that close to PC thing going on. The PC version may have a ton of mods at some point, but the core game itself is already supposed to be insane.
> 
> I don't know how, but I'm buying this game tomorrow somehow. I'm not even bummed about the GTA IV movement controls anymore.



I caved in and bought it last night, the hype was too strong!


----------



## mongey

I've got my verison here at work 

now just gotta get the woman outta the lounge room for a couple of hours tonight to hit it up


----------



## metal_sam14

Looks like I wont be playing today thanks to the ....ing dickhead courier who came by early then ....ed off all day with the package in his van and didn't drop it at the depot so I can collect it. useless ....ing ....s.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I can't believe how insane the graphics look. I can't imagine playing it on the PC when that version comes out. But it does still have that annoying tap X/A to sprint mechanic and the traffic AI seems to have taken a step down.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Well, for starters: Mega64: LittleBigPlanet - YouTube 

Yeah, well I got the game and I just can't stop praising local Gamestops. I went to the store and they were like "ohai, it seems you pre-ordered GTAV. Would you like to spend 5&#8364; more and get the special edition?" and I was like "hell yeah!". I mean, in the end I only had to pay 14,80&#8364; for the special edition. Sounds like a pretty good deal to me.

Well, wtf am I doing here? Off to start the install and at the meanwhile go to the corner shop to get me supplied. Have fun everyone! 

Edit: +2 hours in so I took a lunch break. At this point all I can say, when "Ridge's theme" started playing, I knew this was the GOTY.


----------



## Cloudy

Mines out for delivery today, skipping class #yolo


----------



## TheDivineWing22

My boss let us out early yesterday. Probably have to work overtime tonight with my luck. 

It's out for delivery right now! Can't wait to play it!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I'm gonna wait a day or two and see how people take to it before buying it. That's poor man talk for, my credit statement doesn't come in until the 20th so I can't buy anything until then. GTA has been consistently good, pretty much since the first one. (save for maybe Chinatown Wars which I didn't get into much.) I like the direction they've been going, with the semi-real feel to it. With games like Saints Row already going so far over the top, it's nice having a semi-serious game like this.


----------



## Force

Needless to say, I got no sleep & i'm off to work soon 

I need to take a few months off life to get through just a fraction of what this beast has to offer. Considering how huge the game is , it's amazing how smooth it runs. No frame rate slowdown, no glitches so far, the graphics are superb, I find the AI quite varied, traffic is more intelligent, pedestrians aren't just going through their programmed motions.

The vehicle handling will take some getting use to because it's a lot tighter than IV & there's considerably more variety in vehicles when driving around. The combat system works a charm although it still has that irritating awkwardness when indoors but it's a small price to pay for having a second real world.


----------



## Severance

I've got to say I played it for about 2 hours after I picked it up last night. I am initially thoroughly impressed with the game. The graphics are great( I won't say amazing because being a PC gamer I can see a lack of shadows that they probably had to tone down because of hardware limitations). The driving mechanic omg the driving mechanic. They improved it so much over GTA4. I mean you can actually use the damned ebrake effectively now without it reacting like your tires are made of ky jelly. Seeing San Andreas so well translated into new gen graphics is amazing. It's hitting me with feels of nostalgia and new exploration all at the same time. I also love the fact that It's no longer hey show up at this marker and black screen to cutscene. The seamless cut from gameplay to storyline is very well done. 

Also lol at that first mission with chop. I think we all know the part I'm talking about.


----------



## jordanky

I have to wait til Friday to buy this game because I am broke as shit at the moment. Dammit, you guys are killing me!


----------



## bouVIP

It's pretty fun so far. Been playing for the last 5 hours...


----------



## Tyler

Didnt have class today and have spent most of it playing. I can understand why they said it would take possibly 100 hours to go through. I love the driving mechanic sooo much more over gta iv and so far the story is pretty solid


----------



## Azyiu

After playing GTA V for just one day, I doubt if I will ever touch GTA IV again!


----------



## Joose

This game...

It's...

Everything I hoped it would be.

After about 10 hours of gameplay, I feel confident in saying 5/5!


----------



## metal_sam14

Just started playing, holy ....ing shit. It's so rare that something this hyped can actually live up to it. Amazing


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## jordanky

So... I caved in and went ahead and bought it. Graphics are unreal! I just spent about five hours playing and I'm loving it so far. The vehicular control is almost too good!


----------



## Don Vito

How are the controls?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> How are the controls?



To be honest, I like the driving way better than IV's but they feel way more unforgiving than IV's. It's hard to keep driving straight in high speed and I find it hard to do some quick turns. The walking controls are pretty slick and they made some improvements, like now you don't have to press triangle to go up ladders, just run into them and the character automatically grabs them. Only things I run into problems with the controls was when I was in water and tried to grab the ladders but that was probably because I was trying to tap triangle out of old habit.


----------



## Daf57

*GTA V Radio Songs Unveiled, List Includes Muse and Def Leppard*

GTA V Radio Songs Unveiled, List Includes Muse and Def Leppard | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Daf57

Also ... I went looking for it on Steam and it wasn't there ... wtf?? Turns out they may not release it for PC??? That would be a real bummer.


----------



## Winspear

Daf57 said:


> Also ... I went looking for it on Steam and it wasn't there ... wtf?? Turns out they may not release it for PC??? That would be a real bummer.



It's been known for a while that it wasn't coming out on PC immediately. Same as usual, I'm expecting to wait a good 6-12 months if it does get released.
If it doesn't I'm going to have to buy a console just to play GTA V


----------



## Daf57

Yeah - exactly. I don't want to have to buy a console for one game - and I have too much invested in PC games to make a complete transition to console. Oh well!


----------



## Vostre Roy

Daf57 said:


> *GTA V Radio Songs Unveiled, List Includes Muse and Def Leppard*
> 
> GTA V Radio Songs Unveiled, List Includes Muse and Def Leppard | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


 
That makes me think, I kinda wished that they'd do a radio channel wich you could link to your PS3 music playlist (I remember that the PC version of San Andreas would do the same, you'd have to drop the music in the game's folder). There's probably a reason for that, but I'm putting that in my cons

Played for 2-3 hours yesterday, here's my thoughts:

Pros:

- Graphics are really cool
- Car driving is indeed more enjoyable
- Really like the character switching. Gives a whole new depth to an already pretty deep game
- Controls are similar thought some adjustements are needed (i.e. weapon change)

Cons:

- As previously stated, lack of personnal music folder choice (unless I passed over it, wich is really possible)
- Car damages. I feel like cars are built like tanks compared to GTA IV, for that and that only I prefered GTA IV

Game is worth every penny. Hours of fun ahead, oh yeah!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Oh boy, I didn't like Trevor at all at first but after the


Spoiler



torturing mission and how he helped the guy escape I realise that he has a human side too instead of all those ....s & shits and being a tough guy.


----------



## Joose

Vostre: About the car damage. Yes, they're built a little stronger, especially if you happen to nab a car that already has armor upgrades. But I also got hit by a bus, in a little Golf/Civic looking thing and exploded lol.

And beyond that, when I was going through some off-road stuff in Trevor's truck, I hit a big jump and when I landed.... bent axles, couldn't turn, it was hilarious.

So basically, I very much disagree.


----------



## sakeido

the Prius in this game is a ....ing tank, it just keeps going and going 

game is pretty sick. really shoulda stayed home from work today to play it


----------



## Rosal76

Question guys:

I did not, I repeat, did not pre-order GTA5. How is it possible that my "release date copy" have a code for the Atomic Blimp??? From what I know, the Atomic Blimp is a download vehicle for those who pre-ordered the game. I'm not complaining about having it but I do think it's strange. 

http://gta.wikia.com/Atomic_Blimp

It is a awesome game. I'm definately pleased with it so far.

Edit: Apparently, the blimp is available for everyone. From the GTA wiki.

"Can be ordered on a special in-game app after completing Franklin's intro mission. Has to be picked up at the location given on the map".


----------



## Vostre Roy

Joose said:


> Vostre: About the car damage. Yes, they're built a little stronger, especially if you happen to nab a car that already has armor upgrades. But I also got hit by a bus, in a little Golf/Civic looking thing and exploded lol.
> 
> And beyond that, when I was going through some off-road stuff in Trevor's truck, I hit a big jump and when I landed.... bent axles, couldn't turn, it was hilarious.
> 
> So basically, I very much disagree.


 
Well lets say that there's some inconcistencies. I agree that I experienced bent axles going offroad, wich is a good thing. But I was going uphill at almost 70° with a sport car, wich was kinda laughable

All and all its not such a big deal, but I noticed it. Patches will probably solve those inconsistencies. Nothing I said in the "cons" part is a fun killer to me


----------



## Fat-Elf

Warning to everyone! Do not buy garages while you're inside a car. I just spend about 50 grand on a nice Infernus so as I wanted to preserve it, I went on and bought the Grove Street garage but when I bought it, Franklin was suddenly on feet and the car was nowhere to found. Not only did I lose shitload of money buying that carage but I also lost my car what I needed it for.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Gamer stabbed, robbed of 'Grand Theft Auto V' just minutes after buying game - World News

Stabbing someone for the game...


----------



## metal_sam14

I played through until just after the first heist last night, hot damn this game is amazing. I had to go to bed because I forgot to drink water haha  

For those who want a tip for the first heist read below: 



Spoiler



Don't skimp out on the gunman, if you pick a cheaper option he will crash and lose some of your takings.


----------



## Joose

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Gamer stabbed, robbed of 'Grand Theft Auto V' just minutes after buying game - World News
> 
> Stabbing someone for the game...



That's ridiculous. I don't even know what else to say.




I decided to jet ski as far away from land as possible. Um... without spoiling, so much more awesome than an invisible wall.


----------



## jonajon91

metal_sam14 said:


> For those who want a tip for the first heist read below:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Don't skimp out on the gunman, if you pick a cheaper option he will crash and lose some of your takings.





Spoiler



I just did exactly the same thing. Everyone else was top dollar!


----------



## bouVIP

metal_sam14 said:


> I played through until just after the first heist last night, hot damn this game is amazing. I had to go to bed because I forgot to drink water haha
> 
> For those who want a tip for the first heist read below:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Don't skimp out on the gunman, if you pick a cheaper option he will crash and lose some of your takings.





Spoiler



I hired a cheap guy and when he died I just picked up the cash he dropped. Not sure if I lost much though


----------



## Stealth7

I haz it, Installing now!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Stealth7 said:


> I haz it, Installing now!



....ing sweet, man. I know that feeling. Enjoy!


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I've only got to play it for a few hours since release, hopefully this weekend I get to sink a lot more into it. I'm loving it though. It gives me the same feeling all the other GTA games have given. Makes me feel ten years younger!


----------



## Cloudy

Plugged a number of hours into GTA V now (at 43% completion? I believe.)

Absolutely stunning game! DO BUY.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I was talking to my parents on Skype this evening, and the subject of games came up. I heard this gem from my Dad:

"Oh, I heard there's one of those new Hitchhiker games out, with the car stealing and the murdering."



I hope this new Hitchhiker game comes to PC sooner rather than later.


----------



## Don Vito

I officially have this game now. It's currently installing, but I give it a 0/10 until I'm able to find a Bobcat to operate.


----------



## Winspear

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I was talking to my parents on Skype this evening, and the subject of games came up. I heard this gem from my Dad:
> 
> "Oh, I heard there's one of those new Hitchhiker games out, with the car stealing and the murdering."
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this new Hitchhiker game comes to PC sooner rather than later.



 +1 for PC release. If it's not out by Easter I'm going to have to buy a console -_-


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I officially have this game now. It's currently installing, but I give it a 0/10 until I'm able to find a Bobcat to operate.



Oh, you will find one. I promise.


----------



## Don Vito

Wow. If any game has ever lived up to it's expectations, it's this one.

Within the first few minutes, I was jumped by a trio of hoodlums, chased by the cops, only to have a random guy in the street shoot them to help me(thanks), and found a hooker(hookers were hard to come by in GTA IV).

The walking thing didn't upset me as much as I thought. They really smoothed every out since 2008.

Haven't found a Bobcat yet, but I did see a nice tractor.


----------



## Joose

Far too often, I find myself just off-roading for no reason, in a car that has no business being there. IE: Banshee. 

I was really hoping that buying a car through the internet would automatically put it back in my garage, like each character's unique car. But no... Impound.


----------



## flexkill

When I jumped off the pier into the ocean ....I was like OMFG!!! That was the most realistic thing ever....it just felt huge!


----------



## Joose

Okay so... that car i bought off the web goes back to my garage now. But it was impoinded the first time. Weird, but good!


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> Okay so... that car i bought off the web goes back to my garage now. But it was impoinded the first time. Weird, but good!



Yeah mine never showed up either ...so I have to get it out of the impound? I got the message saying they delivered it but it wasn't in my garage?


----------



## Joose

flexkill said:


> Yeah mine never showed up either ...so I have to get it out of the impound? I got the message saying they delivered it but it wasn't in my garage?



Weird. When I ordered mine, it went straight to my garage, which had 1 available space. Then i had to ditch the car, and it got impounded. I've ditched it a good 7 times since then, and it has continued to go back to my garage. I think that initial impound was a glitch.


----------



## Tang

I haven't even started the story yet.. me and Franklin have been driving a taxi and listening to West Coast Classics.

This ....ing game.


----------



## Jzbass25

Rosal76 said:


> Question guys:
> 
> I did not, I repeat, did not pre-order GTA5. How is it possible that my "release date copy" have a code for the Atomic Blimp??? From what I know, the Atomic Blimp is a download vehicle for those who pre-ordered the game. I'm not complaining about having it but I do think it's strange.
> 
> Atomic Blimp - GTA Wiki, the Grand Theft Auto Wiki - GTA IV, San Andreas, Vice City, cars, vehicles, cheats and more
> 
> It is a awesome game. I'm definately pleased with it so far.
> 
> Edit: Apparently, the blimp is available for everyone. From the GTA wiki.
> 
> "Can be ordered on a special in-game app after completing Franklin's intro mission. Has to be picked up at the location given on the map".



The blimp is just in the cases of sealed gta's for awhile. It was marketed as a preorder bonus since they expected many of their first shipments to sell out quick, I'm sure there are people getting non-blimp games by now. 

Also I haven't had any car/garage problems like I've seen some others have been having. Is it maybe the xbox version, because my ps3 version doesn't have any big gawking issues except once I got stuck tumbling as trevor and had to swap characters to get him to stop it lol.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Yeah, I don't know about the standard edition but in the special edition there was just a piece of paper inside the box which has the download code for all the bonus content including the blimp. I haven't redeemed it yet as I'm too lazy to connect my PS3 to internet.


----------



## Joose

Bought myself a Coquette, favorite so far, next to Franklin's Buffalo.


----------



## Azyiu

Only 22% into the game now, and some of the missions are definitely THE BEST in the series thus far!!! This game ROCKS!!!


----------



## Tang

Azyiu said:


> Only 22% into the game now, and some of the missions are definitely THE BEST in the series thus far!!! This game ROCKS!!!



Hahaha. I'm at 5 hours played and only 2.5% complete. Too much time smoking weed, watching cartoons, and stealing city buses.


----------



## Azyiu

Tang said:


> Hahaha. I'm at 5 hours played and only 2.5% complete. Too much time smoking weed, watching cartoons, and stealing city buses.



I didn't know you are also a gamer?! Ain't you supposed to be doing a shoot somewhere?


----------



## Joose

61.7% through. I don't even know how many hours at this point. I get so sidetracked by random shit in this game haha.


----------



## Tyler

Just got to 73.4% and the side missions arent all that bad. They dont leave you feeling like its all a grind


----------



## kamello




----------



## Don Vito

My eyes are bloodshot from playing this game. I'm not even that far in yet(too many snack breaks I think).


----------



## metal_sam14

I cannot put into words how much I love this game. Roughly 30% in.


----------



## frogunrua

Just finished the story and the end was all I wanted it to be. I have about 15% left of the side stuff.


----------



## Cloudy

kamello said:


>



I was actually laughing so hard.


Im at 86% through right now been playing non stop since release.


----------



## kamello

Cloudy said:


> I was actually laughing so hard.



me too....and making me feel sad too, I want to play this!


----------



## Don Vito

I definitely want to see GTA V on PC since I plan on building a new one next year(I stick to consoles because of temporary backwoods internet). But to be honest, it's one of the few open world games where it's not held back by the tech it's on. It runs great, even when the fuzz starts flying.


----------



## BrainArt

Just got the game yesterday after trading in a few of my games in at Gamestop (taking advantage of their current 30% extra trade-in credit and my Powerup Rewards Pro membership 10% trade-in credit) and it's a good thing I don't have a social life, because it has already taken over my life.


----------



## Blitzie

Finished all of the storyline missions. Roughly 70% complete.

My favorite game ever, tied with GTA III. This game was well worth the wait.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just finished it and I'm blown away. I really thought the


Spoiler



part where T and M went back to the North Yanktown was going to be the final mission


 and after that the


Spoiler



art plaza mission


 so after that I had no idea what was going to be the last mission which was pretty frustrating but kept it interesting.

I think I'm really going to try to do 100% for the first time in any GTA game. Also, without any guides. It'll be frustrating but that just means more playing.


----------



## Tang

Chakra Attack has had me in stitches on multiple occasions.

"Fetuses want titties. I ain't suckin' no damn thumb."

"When one becomes two, problems can arise."

"OMMMMM WITH ME."


----------



## Tang

Just did the


Spoiler



jewelry store heist.



What a blast!


----------



## Rosal76

Fat-Elf said:


> Also, without any guides. It'll be frustrating but that just means more playing.



I have the guide book and some of the missions are still hard. I just finished the "Bail bonds" missions last night but tracking the bail jumpers was still hard, even with the book. The guide book gives the general locations of the bail jumpers but the arrow that points to their location is like 2 miles wide in comparison when looking at it in the book.


----------



## Joose

That ending was exactly what I wanted it to be.

Now to wait for online..... It's going to be ridiculous.


----------



## Tang

I cannot get enough of Chakra Attack! I wish it were real.. 

If laughter is medicine I'm the healthiest motha....a in Florida.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I've been trying to get the stunt jumps done before I do finish the rest of the collectables but I've lost count of how many motorcycles I've lost in the goddamn river.


----------



## jordanky

I feel like I've done nothing but play this game since I bought it last week. I need an intervention.


----------



## ducer

Started playing not so long time ago (and I bought PS3 especially for it . Currently I am doing a mission when I have to kidnap some truck (task from FIB). The underwater mission was quite cool


----------



## Cloudy

Fun times, call of duty meet GTA right here.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Did Rockstar just forget to associate a trophy/achievement with finding the submarine parts or did they just to it to .... you us?


----------



## Black_Sheep

Carrion Rocket said:


> Did Rockstar just forget to associate a trophy/achievement with finding the submarine parts or did they just to it to .... you us?



Submarine parts is a "strangers and freaks" mission....


----------



## Mike

70% in and I feel I've experienced everything. Great game, but for downloading an extra 8 GB of content, I guess I expected more full missions. With a fair amount of derpin around, I got through in 22 hours. GTA Online needs to hurry up.


----------



## Cloudy

mracz said:


> 70% in and I feel I've experienced everything. Great game, but for downloading an extra 8 GB of content, I guess I expected more full missions. With a fair amount of derpin around, I got through in 22 hours. GTA Online needs to hurry up.




I agree that there was a lack of missions, I was expecting like 10x as many heists.

Also you can't get the juggernaut suit or cargo planes in free roam super disappoint.


----------



## KJGaruda

Tang said:


> I cannot get enough of Chakra Attack! I wish it were real..
> 
> If laughter is medicine I'm the healthiest motha....a in Florida.



Dude yes! I showed my girlfriend the entire radio show from beginning to end and her facial expressions just added to the hilarity, especially the part with the ants and peanut butter ice cream/diarrhea.

The game makes me feel guilty about not practicing guitar though.


----------



## Tang

GTA:O will up in less than an hour.. Apparently already for 360 players!


----------



## Tyler

Anybody able to get onto any servers for ps3?


----------



## Joose

$800,000,000 on day 1, 2 weeks to finalize multiplayer, yet most of us can't even get through the tutorial.

What a frustrating day this has been. Knew I should've waited to take another day off.


----------



## Force

I get the servers can't cope & all but the update has totally ....ed up my game.

All vehicles & weapons disappear after each save, cops 'line of sight' thing is gone, no escaping them now, Micheal gets a 2 star wanted level as soon as he leaves his yard..................

What's next? An in-game Comet Ison flattens the city so I have to buy another game? 

Is anyone else suffering these infuriating .... ups?


I'm not going through this shit again. I gave up on Black Ops 1 because of a corrupted update, had all the map packs blah blah blah. All gone, re-installed, disc don't work on either of my machines. GRRRRRR

Might switch to X-BOX.


----------



## Tang

Force said:


> I get the servers can't cope & all but the update has totally ....ed up my game.
> 
> All vehicles & weapons disappear after each save, cops 'line of sight' thing is gone, no escaping them now, Micheal gets a 2 star wanted level as soon as he leaves his yard..................
> 
> What's next? An in-game Comet Ison flattens the city so I have to buy another game?
> 
> Is anyone else suffering these infuriating .... ups?
> 
> 
> I'm not going through this shit again. I gave up on Black Ops 1 because of a corrupted update, had all the map packs blah blah blah. All gone, re-installed, disc don't work on either of my machines. GRRRRRR
> 
> Might switch to X-BOX.



on PS3.. no major ....ups on my end, but I still haven't been able to log in.


----------



## Force

I loaded a previous save & did the final mission again. All but my Adder (Veyron) seem safe now. There must have been something wrong with the original save.

I think it'll be some time before the online component will happen, way too much demand.


----------



## Jake

Managed to actually get online today for a little bit and actually got to save. Then it shit the bed again. However from what I got the online seems really fun and I'm excited to see how it will respond once the servers can handle it.


----------



## Tang

Force said:


> I loaded a previous save & did the final mission again. All but my Adder (Veyron) seem safe now. There must have been something wrong with the original save.
> 
> I think it'll be some time before the online component will happen, way too much demand.



I was able to get online and do the first race.. Lamar kicked my ass and the game hung at the clouds you see whenever you change characters.


----------



## ayaotd

When the online stabilizes we should do a SSO crew. I'm on the PS3. Username is bannabop


----------



## Fat-Elf

Tang said:


> I was able to get online and do the first race.. Lamar kicked my ass and the game hung at the clouds you see whenever you change characters.



Exactly same thing happened to me. Had to reset the game and after that I didn't even get back to online.


----------



## Mike

I see a lot of people sympathizing with rockstar over the online issues and honestly I think it's total bull. They budgeted unheard of amounts of money, made unheard of amounts of money, and it's not like they created the first online open world game ever. They should have contracted some guys from riot or blizzard to help them figure out what it was going to take server-wise to handle the large demands. Obviously rockstar has no idea what they're doing. Even with the extra time to work on the online it's still a problem loaded mess.


----------



## Cloudy

mracz said:


> I see a lot of people sympathizing with rockstar over the online issues and honestly I think it's total bull. They budgeted unheard of amounts of money, made unheard of amounts of money, and it's not like they created the first online open world game ever. They should have contracted some guys from riot or blizzard to help them figure out what it was going to take server-wise to handle the large demands. Obviously rockstar has no idea what they're doing. Even with the extra time to work on the online it's still a problem loaded mess.



What you have to remember is that this is the first time they've ever done this, most companies Beta stuff like this (Which I think GTA V should have done). They didn't know what to expect, how many servers they needed, what issues would surface person to person. I agree that with the amount of money funneled into this game Rockstar should have executed it better but I can still give them a small benefit of the doubt.

Side note I've been playing tons of online, rank 17 right now its a blast.

Xbox Gamertag: Cloudy Lolrus 

If anyone wants to play (when its actually reliable hahaha) add me.


----------



## Joose

Ugh! I wish it would just let me do the goddamn tutorial so I can join a friend's lobby.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Joose said:


> Ugh! I wish it would just let me do the goddamn tutorial so I can join a friend's lobby.



I completed the tutorial and after that the Online stopped working.


----------



## ayaotd

I have completed the tutorial twice. (On PS3) 
I had a sustained play session last night/ for a bit today. Neither time did my progress save. :/ kind of bummed!


----------



## Joose

I finally completed the tutorial. Public lobbies were terrible, as usual with R* games. But doing some jobs with 5 of my friends was awesome. No saving issues, luckily. I've been back on 4 or 5 times since completing the tutorial.

Private games>Public Games when it comes to R*.


----------



## ayaotd

Lucky. PS3 or XBOX?


----------



## Jake

Mine is finally all good. Public lobbies have been fine for me as well, played for about 4 hours with no major issues, just getting a lot of money together to buy an apartment. Selling cars and robbing stores is easy money.


----------



## Fat-Elf

There is supposed to be a patch today which should solve most of the problems.

http://support.rockstargames.com/hc...6246-GTA-Online-Launch-Status-Latest-Updates-


----------



## Vostre Roy

Tried to play online twice, both time I was stuck waiting for the game lobby to be created for the first race of the tutorial. Oh well I'll wait a little, anyway I haven't finished the main story so I still enjoy playing offline a lot.

Online seems promising though


----------



## Jake

Fat-Elf said:


> There is supposed to be a patch today which should solve most of the problems.
> 
> [Updated 5:30 PM ET 10/3/13] GTA Online Launch Status -- Latest Updates &ndash; Rockstar Support


I can almost put money on it that it's gonna .... up my save file that I already have online. Got to rank 10 and got $100k already don't really wanna have to do it again...


----------



## Fat-Elf

717ctsjz said:


> I can almost put money on it that it's gonna .... up my save file that I already have online. Got to rank 10 and got $100k already don't really wanna have to do it again...



I don't know about that. I just downloaded it and now Online works like a charm.

Played my first TDM. I was the last man standing therefore making my team to win. 

I also love how they have made all the cars way more robust. I drove down mountains for 15 minutes and I still could drive this thing perfectly: http://rsg.ms/15Q7kyW


----------



## Jake

Fat-Elf said:


> I don't know about that. I just downloaded it and now Online works like a charm.
> 
> Played my first TDM. I was the last man standing therefore making my team to win.
> 
> I also love how they have made all the cars way more robust. I drove down mountains for 15 minutes and I still could drive this thing perfectly: http://rsg.ms/15Q7kyW


good to hear, I'm trying to get a nice ass apartment already haha


----------



## ayaotd

When I checked today on my PS3 my character was gone. But the same thing happened yesterday and then my character came back. I decided I'll just check later.


----------



## Tyler

So far I havent had any issues other than the first day with characters getting deleted. Played yesterday and this morning and havent had issues either so hopefully the new update did the trick.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm level 10 now. Highlight of the day was when I was just about to call it a day and these stupid brits started to shoot me so I slaughtered them at least 4 times in a row and they just kept crying on the voice-chat. I hate when people start shooting me but revenge sure is sweet.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Haven't been able to get online in past three hours. Because I totally didn't want to spend my whole Saturday evening playing it.


----------



## Joose

Downloaded today's update, level 18 Character erased.

Fcuk you rockstar, FCUK YOU.


----------



## Jake

Joose said:


> Downloaded today's update, level 18 Character erased.
> 
> Fcuk you rockstar, FCUK YOU.


Thankfully my character was saved...my garage full of extremely expensive cars....not so much


----------



## Joose

Made it back up to rank 12 last night, almost had enough money for an apartment with a 6 car garage. Logged in this morning, GONE.

I'm fcuking done until they genuinely fix this shit. They push the game back 6 months, they make us wait an additional 2 weeks for multiplayer, takes most of us a couple days to actually get the tutorial to load; THEN they release an update that erases my characters, got rid of my friend's money, corrupted another friend's single player save, doesn't allow yet another friend to enter closed/invite/solo sessions (so he's stuck with the atrocity that are most Rockstar public lobbies), etc etc FCUKING ETC.

Fix it, Rockstar.


Edit: and the R* forums are worthless. I don't ever want to hear the word "fanboy" about a fan of a band on this site again; because holy nutsack, that forum must be where the term originated.


----------



## jonajon91

I have not been on the online yet and I might just do what 'joose' above me say. Just wait until everything is fine and dandy.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Lost my Online-character for the first time now. I guess it really is better to wait that they completely fix that shit.


----------



## Cloudy

Just lost my level 35 character w/ 500k.

Suucckkks, I'll be taking a break for a while. Hopefully its just a cloud issue and my character isn't gone for good.


----------



## Jake

I'm afraid to get on today as it seems everyones characters were deleted....and I don't want to get that upset over that. That would be 300k and a very nice apartment gone...


----------



## Fat-Elf

717ctsjz said:


> I'm afraid to get on today as it seems everyones characters were deleted....and I don't want to get that upset over that. That would be 300k and a very nice apartment gone...



Cloud servers are offline at the moment so don't even bother trying.


----------



## Cloudy

Hopefully this gets resolved, been down all day :<


----------



## BrainArt

I haven't played online at all yet, mainly because I don't have Xbox Live and I feel that every game needing multiplayer is ridiculous.

In the single player field I'm about 50% through the game (would be further, but was out of town for a few days). This game has made me laugh and say "holy shit" several times. Trevor is one funny psychopath.


----------



## Andrew91

I hate to be "that guy," but I've been wanting to play this game since I found out it was actually good, and I'm flat broke until I get a new job and first paycheck..

Would anyone be willing to gameshare on PS3? I have a couple games, and I will compensate you in some other way if you would like. :s


----------



## Tyler

bf4 beta in the meantime it is


----------



## Fat-Elf

Servers work now but I think I lost my character for good so I made another one. At least all my money from the first character were recovered.


----------



## Tyler

logged in and lost 60k and was set back some ranks. immediately got ganked and lost another 2k from that alone.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Made a new character today. Was back at rank 12 in less than 12 hours. Races are an awesome way to get money and RP.


----------



## Dooky

Fat-Elf said:


> Made a new character today. Was back at rank 12 in less than 12 hours. Races are an awesome way to get money and RP.



Yeah, I don't know if I'm just unlucky, but I find it hard to find people wanting to race. Most people seem to want to do death-matches all the time and I actually find the death-matches pretty boring really. The races are really fun and like you said, the best way to earn money and rank up.


----------



## Jake

Dooky said:


> Yeah, I don't know if I'm just unlucky, but I find it hard to find people wanting to race. Most people seem to want to do death-matches all the time and I actually find the death-matches pretty boring really. The races are really fun and like you said, the best way to earn money and rank up.


I just get stuck in races with assholes who would rather knock me off a cliff and .... around once I get a lead...or that ............ who will just trap you in a corner and you both end up with DNF's and get no cash


----------



## Dooky

717ctsjz said:


> I just get stuck in races with assholes who would rather knock me off a cliff and .... around once I get a lead...or that ............ who will just trap you in a corner and you both end up with DNF's and get no cash



Yeah, I gotta say, there is no shortage of dickheads that play GTA5 and it's amazing the patience some of these dickheads have. 
Like this one guy who, for no reason, just started chasing me for 5-10minutes so I went to the safety of my 'owned garage'. I knew he'd probably hang around outside for awhile so I had a break from GTA; but left it running while I went and made a coffee, watched a bit of tv etc. Came back to GTA, left my garage and the dude was still waiting outside to kill me (which he did)!

And I've had a few races where some Ass Clown finds it way more fun to drive around the track the wrong way than to actually race and earn points/money.


----------



## Jake

Dooky said:


> Yeah, I gotta say, there is no shortage of dickheads that play GTA5 and it's amazing the patience some of these dickheads have.
> Like this one guy who, for no reason, just started chasing me for 5-10minutes so I went to the safety of my 'owned garage'. I knew he'd probably hang around outside for awhile so I had a break from GTA; but left it running while I went and made a coffee, watched a bit of tv etc. Came back to GTA, left my garage and the dude was still waiting outside to kill me (which he did)!
> 
> And I've had a few races where some Ass Clown finds it way more fun to drive around the track the wrong way than to actually race and earn points/money.


Oh yeah, bounties just seem to get put on me for no ....ing reason, I'll go off and do something in the real world while my character is in my apartment and some dickhead will be waiting outside my door to run me over.

I also walked out of my apartment today after just turning the xbox on to a 2 star wanted level....hadn't even left my apartment yet, or played today. wtf


----------



## Vostre Roy

Was able to play for a while this weekend, it was pretty fun. Even had the message "New World Record" or something alike after a race, dunno if it was some glitch or legit, either way someone probably already beat my time. 

For the record, it was the race "Through the Grapevine" with a Cheetah, 2:47:972 was the time (got a screenshot of it, but not of the "New world record" thing since it just poped and dissapeared before I could take a picture of it)


----------



## Fat-Elf

^I'm pretty sure that was just a glitch. I also got the world record on the first race with Lamar. I don't think the scoreboards were up yet during the weekend.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Fat-Elf said:


> ^I'm pretty sure that was just a glitch. I also got the world record on the first race with Lamar. I don't think the scoreboards were up yet during the weekend.


 
Yeah thats what I figured, reason I didn't go batcrazy "OMG!!!!11!!ONE IM BETTER THAN YOU ALL BIIIIIITCHES!"


----------



## Rosal76

Dooky said:


> Yeah, I gotta say, there is no shortage of dickheads that play GTA5 and it's amazing the patience some of these dickheads have.



I didn't read into it in detail but my brother told me that Rockstar is developing something that will deal with problematic players on-line. Like I said, I didn't read into it so I don't know the details of it. 

Being a bad sport for playing GRAND THEFT AUTO? &ndash; Rockstar Support

Edit: I guess whatever my brother was talking about, Rockstar already has it in games.


----------



## jonajon91

.... this shit!
On the heist where


Spoiler



you take out the van with the pickup truck[spoiler/] I put my getaway car on the top floor of a multistory car park, at the end of the mission, you leave in the bin lorry/trash car and drive to your getaway car. I could not fit it in the car park!?!?!


----------



## Dooky

Rosal76 said:


> I didn't read into it in detail but my brother told me that Rockstar is developing something that will deal with problematic players on-line. Like I said, I didn't read into it so I don't know the details of it.
> 
> Being a bad sport for playing GRAND THEFT AUTO? &ndash; Rockstar Support
> 
> Edit: I guess whatever my brother was talking about, Rockstar already has it in games.



Yeah, this is what I thought (there was an in-game pop up about it). But I still can't figure why I seem to find myself in games with total douchebags - because I'm always a good sport and to date I haven't killed a single player in free roam or co-op missions (purely because I want to be able to play the game with non-douchebags). 
I dunno, maybe the player data just needs a little more time to be collated to workout the bad-sports from the good-sports.


----------



## Daf57

*Video: GTA V Movie & TV References! &#8211; See If You Can Name Them All!*


Have you guys seen this?



http://youtu.be/-s1-h3sf_uY

References:
1. Vacation
2. Breaking Bad
3. Back to the Future
4. Speed
5. The Fugitive
6. Knight Rider
7. Jaws
8. Teen Wolf
9. Matrix Reloaded
10. Miami Vice
11. The Italian Job (the apparently-hated American version)
12. Kill Bill
13. Jurassic Park


----------



## Rosal76

Dooky said:


> I dunno, maybe the player data just needs a little more time to be collated to workout the bad-sports from the good-sports.



Could be. I can only imagine it would be a complex thing for Rockstar to develop because even good honest players can accidently slip up. When I race (solo game) against the AI, I try to keep it clean but I sometimes accidently lose control of the car and run into other AI player's cars. The acceleration on the Infernus (Lamborghini) is just too much for me. 

And plus, I really shouldn't try to change radio stations while racing.


----------



## Rosal76

Daf57 said:


> *Video: GTA V Movie & TV References!  See If You Can Name Them All!*
> 
> Have you guys seen this?



Nicely done. Not too be picky but he could have used the Imponte Ruiner which looks a lot more like KITT than the Sedan that he used for his Knightrider reference. 

I actually tried to replicate a scene from Die hard (1988) in the game. I landed on the skyscraper across from the Weasel plaze (Fox plaza in real life/Nakotomi building in the movie) and threw a bunch of sticky bombs on the building and blew them up. I was trying to replicate the scene where Hans Gruber blew up the roof with C4.


----------



## GazPots

Dooky said:


> Yeah, this is what I thought (there was an in-game pop up about it). But I still can't figure why I seem to find myself in games with total douchebags - because I'm always a good sport and to date I haven't killed a single player in free roam or co-op missions (purely because I want to be able to play the game with non-douchebags).
> I dunno, maybe the player data just needs a little more time to be collated to workout the bad-sports from the good-sports.



Yeah, I was labelled a "bad sport" for killing dickhead players who were chasing me for the sole purpose of killing me. I got fed up dying constantly that whenever they were chasing me I just threw down a sticky bomb then blew each and every one of the twats up. 

Turns out people aren't so good at avoiding booby traps. Also turns out the game punishes you for destroying "personal vehicles". 

Guess what most people use to chase other people? Their personal vehicles.

Moral of the story, kill the player as much as you want. Just don't blow their shitty vehicle up doing it.


2 days of banishment and empty rooms for defending my shit to the best of my ability. GG Rockstar.


----------



## Jake

so theres this 
Rockstar Games offering 500k GTA$ as compensation for GTA Online issues - News - Trusted Reviews

that'll help me buy a nice plane lol

managed to steal a fighter jet online today, that's definitely a challenge if doing it alone. Then I crashed it -__-


----------



## Cloudy

717ctsjz said:


> so theres this
> Rockstar Games offering 500k GTA$ as compensation for GTA Online issues - News - Trusted Reviews
> 
> that'll help me buy a nice plane lol
> 
> managed to steal a fighter jet online today, that's definitely a challenge if doing it alone. Then I crashed it -__-




Its a shame I had more than 500k worth of stuff before my character was deleted, I really didn't care that much about money.

Well time to mindlessly grind back up to my old rank..


----------



## Jake

Thankfully my character was never deleted. I lost about 100k and a $250k apartment, but I'm back up to having a damn nice apartment and a full 10 car garage again.


----------



## Fat-Elf

GazPots said:


> Yeah, I was labelled a "bad sport" for killing dickhead players who were chasing me for the sole purpose of killing me. I got fed up dying constantly that whenever they were chasing me I just threw down a sticky bomb then blew each and every one of the twats up.
> 
> Turns out people aren't so good at avoiding booby traps. Also turns out the game punishes you for destroying "personal vehicles".
> 
> Guess what most people use to chase other people? Their personal vehicles.
> 
> Moral of the story, kill the player as much as you want. Just don't blow their shitty vehicle up doing it.
> 
> 
> 2 days of banishment and empty rooms for defending my shit to the best of my ability. GG Rockstar.



Yeah, apparently you can kill players as many times you want but destroying their car is the biggest sin ever.


----------



## Valennic

Fat-Elf said:


> Yeah, apparently you can kill players as many times you want but destroying their car is the biggest sin ever.



Well that sucks dick . I kept getting killed by this one prick after we had an arm wrestling match, so I one on one death matched him, wiped the floor with him, and then proceeded to shotgun his shitty car until it exploded. So I guess I got some bad points for that .

Anybody else having a seriously hard time making and keeping money? It seems like everytime I have a good stack of cash, people think I'm a walking target, and the medical fees destroy my savings.


----------



## Vostre Roy

I had a guy chasing me to the airport the other day. He began to shoot at me, I answered the fire but my in-game cellphone rang and I accidentally answered it, in the middle of the gunfight. I was killed. Once revived, I decide to again go to the airport, see the guy still waiting for me but kill him that time. I proceed to the airport landing site, look for a plane and realise that two players are coming to me, the asshole now had a friend. Once they get to me I proceed to kill them both and steal the asshole's friend car.

TL;DR: .... with me and I'll steal ya car, biiiiitches


----------



## Mike

I've yet to really dig into the online, but I'm reading these same problems everywhere.

It's really making me not even want to play. Kind of reminds me of that south park WoW episode with the dude who could break all the rules and ruined the game for everyone. Except you have entire legions of players doing it.

Dumb.


----------



## slowro

My story mode is corrupted at 52% and the online is boring me. I can't seem to do anything without my crappy connection logging me out of PSN. 

My missions disappeared after the scoping the UD mission and no character has anything to do. Keep getting texts saying to get the jb700 for Devon but nothing appears! 

Kinda bumming me out as I was loving it til then


----------



## Azyiu

slowro said:


> My story mode is corrupted at 52% and the online is boring me. I can't seem to do anything without my crappy connection logging me out of PSN.
> 
> My missions disappeared after the scoping the UD mission and no character has anything to do. Keep getting texts saying to get the jb700 for Devon but nothing appears!
> 
> Kinda bumming me out as I was loving it til then



You get this car in the Deep Inside mission for Devlin, as Trevor IIRC. The car is located at the movie studio (where Michael previously took some guys in a helicopter). You have to beat up an actor, steal his clothes, then take the car back to Mr Weston's garage.


----------



## GazPots

I did that mission as Franklin. Cool car.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Been watching walkthroughs by CallMeKevin (he's the best) - I need this vidya, man.


----------



## slowro

Azyiu said:


> You get this car in the Deep Inside mission for Devlin, as Trevor IIRC. The car is located at the movie studio (where Michael previously took some guys in a helicopter). You have to beat up an actor, steal his clothes, then take the car back to Mr Weston's garage.



Do you need to go somewhere to start the mission or an I turn up outside the movie studio and find the car?


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Did they get rid of the solo online option or is it buried in the menus somewhere?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Does anybody else find the missions where you have to fly to be very tedious?


----------



## Rosal76

Adam Of Angels said:


> Does anybody else find the missions where you have to fly to be very tedious?



They were a pain in the ass at first but after crashing more times than I can remember, I finally got the hang of it. I'm gonna lose a lot of money going to the hospital trying to perform the Aerial challenges; where you have to fly under bridges (Under the bridge) and between buildings (Knife flight). The challenges with the helicopters won't be so bad but flying sideways with the air planes (Knife flight) between buildings will be kind of hard.


----------



## BrainArt

I've had no issue with flying under bridges or knife flight in planes. Most of my issues with flying in the game have stemmed from helicopters.


----------



## necronile

When will the beta test be over?
I want to play it on the PC!


----------



## Jake

BrainArt said:


> I've had no issue with flying under bridges or knife flight in planes. Most of my issues with flying in the game have stemmed from helicopters.


yesterday I had a dude in my game who had a private jet, 2 attack helicopters, and an adder. He was just blowing up other players with missiles...first of all I wanna know how the .... he got that much cash already, and second of all I wanna know how he can blow up personal vehicles without getting kicked and labeled a bad sport


----------



## Dooky

717ctsjz said:


> yesterday I had a dude in my game who had a private jet, 2 attack helicopters, and an adder. He was just blowing up other players with missiles...first of all I wanna know how the .... he got that much cash already, and second of all I wanna know how he can blow up personal vehicles without getting kicked and labeled a bad sport



I heard there were few glitches that enabled people to earn quite a bit of cash in a relatively short time (certain mission/races or something). While they weren't huge glitches that earned you hundreds-of-thousands, they were still big enough for someone with enough patiences to exploit and earn decent money over time. 
Alternately, he could have no life. I saw a dude 2 weeks ago that was already a level 76! When everyone else was somewhere inbetween 8 and 28.


----------



## Cloudy

Dooky said:


> I heard there were few glitches that enabled people to earn quite a bit of cash in a relatively short time (certain mission/races or something). While they weren't huge glitches that earned you hundreds-of-thousands, they were still big enough for someone with enough patiences to exploit and earn decent money over time.
> Alternately, he could have no life. I saw a dude 2 weeks ago that was already a level 76! When everyone else was somewhere inbetween 8 and 28.



Saw a level 100+ a week ago  the lengths some people go to.

On a bright note I'm back to level 28 after having my level 35 w/ 500k lost by rockstar.


----------



## Jake

Cloudy said:


> Saw a level 100+ a week ago  the lengths some people go to.
> 
> On a bright note I'm back to level 28 after having my level 35 w/ 500k lost by rockstar.


yeah the dude was level 110 or something like that too, I'm not even to 30 yet.


----------



## Mike

This game just does not want me to get anywhere. I have lost levels and cash 5 or 6 times now. Got to level 6, went back to 2. Got to 11, went back to 4. Got to 8 went back to 4. Got to level 8 again last night and well see where it puts me when I play again. The weird thing that proved my stuff got all messed up was I was a level 2 running around with the micro smg and level 10 car mods and clothes.

edit: yes i am logging off correctly by going back out to story mode first.

Why do I even play this game?


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I like how everytime I try to do a job I get kicked because I'm such a low rank because I keep getting kicked from ....ing jobs.


----------



## Mike

Carrion Rocket said:


> I like how everytime I try to do a job I get kicked because I'm such a low rank because I keep getting kicked from ....ing jobs.



^^^






sorry, couldn't resist.

edit: That's actually happened to me a few times when I got put into jobs/games with level 70+ people. Probably would have gotten murked anyway because honestly, How do you kill that which has no life?


----------



## Cloudy

Just hit rank 54, my roommate and I have been powerhousing races (We found the ones to whore for RP + Money)

Down the Drain and American Cycles are the best races to do, both take about 1:00-1:30 to complete and first place for down the drain is 13000$ with 3500 rp and american cycles is $7500 with 2000 RP.

They both level different stats (American cycles levels stamina, its a bike race.)

Always pick the Endurex Bike, and the Adder/InfinityFX for super cars and you're golden.


----------



## Cyntex

I've been playing survival, you get to use mini guns and grenade launchers  and if you clear wave 10 you earn 20.000 $


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

They need to release the Heists so we can make some real money. It's at the point where a 20 minute mission pays less than the cost of the ammo you used completing it.

Rock on!


----------



## ScottyB724

Yeah they nerfed the payouts on the missions so much it's not even worth doing them. I've been doing mostly races and some survival too, gain like 10 levels a day and a good chunk of change. I can't wait for heists, but I'm ready for that stimulus package already!


----------



## jwade

We need a list of everybody's GTA Online names/crews. I didn't see a thread, should I make one or should we just leave them here?


----------



## jonajon91

I have not ventured onto online yet. Is it sill good playing with randoms?


----------



## jwade

sometimes. some kids are ridiculously annoying/unhelpful/trolls, but overall I have a good time most times I play.


----------



## Rosal76

jonajon91 said:


> I have not ventured onto online yet. Is it sill good playing with randoms?



I went to my friend's house Saturday and watched him play on-line for a few minutes. I have never seen so much lawlessness in my life. When you see guys running on the street wearing only their boxer shorts, it might get pretty ugly.


----------



## Force

I won't be spending much time online, so far it's been a pretty pisspoor experience with too many dickheads ruining my time on there.

Why is it someone can take my vehicle but I can't take theirs? I started a mission with 3 others, our vehicles were in the middle of an intersection, 2 of them got in my car & took off, 2 of the cars were upside down & the 4th car wouldn't let me take it. So im trying to find a car for me & the last guy & the prick shoots me.

I guess I have alot to learn or I need to lighten up.


----------



## TDR

Force said:


> I won't be spending much time online, so far it's been a pretty pisspoor experience with too many dickheads ruining my time on there.
> 
> Why is it someone can take my vehicle but I can't take theirs? I started a mission with 3 others, our vehicles were in the middle of an intersection, 2 of them got in my car & took off, 2 of the cars were upside down & the 4th car wouldn't let me take it. So im trying to find a car for me & the last guy & the prick shoots me.
> 
> I guess I have alot to learn or I need to lighten up.



There is a setting somewhere to change who can drive your vehicle.

Here's a copy pasta from another forum where someone was having the same issues 



> Yes you can. Bring up the interaction menu (hold Back on Xbox, not sure what it is on PS3). There is an option to set vehicle access to everyone, crew & friends, friends only, or no-one. _b


----------



## GazPots

Well, recently completed the single player and managed my money quite well.

Ended up with over $2,050,000,000 for Michael and about $1,980,000,000 for Franklin and Trevor.



Buying that gold club won't be a problem after all.


----------



## wilch

I've had some hilarious things happen when Online.

One night I heard a guy start yelling, "Oh that's it, you messed with the wrong guy you asshole. I'm coming for ya!"

"Ohhh gonna hide huh? I can wait for you. Come on, get out of your apartment you looser!"

So I checked who was talking, found them on the map, and saw they were with a friend waiting across the road from someone's apartment.

I then drove there, but stopped a block away, parked my car, turned on passive mode, then walked over to them. While walking to them one of them started talking,

"Hey who's this guy? What's he doin?"

"I dunno man, but if he pulls out a gun, just waste him."

So I got out my phone and started taking photos of them. lol!

Next thing I heard was, "what? Wooow.. Oh wooooow. Really? WOOOW"

Then suddenly another player showed up and stood in between us in a chef's outfit and started giving everyone the middle finger.

So I took photos of that.

Was sooo funny... Then one of the guys said, "Ah screw it, I'm getting a car and running them over!"

I made a run for the nearest dumpster and jumped ontop. The guy giving everyone the bird got run over and killed... Then when the guy drove up to my dumpster he mistakely backed into his friend. The whole thing was pretty funny to watch unfold.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

finished the main story on Wednesday night/Thursday morning, .... YEAH

so much goodness with this game, cutting and absolutely on-point satire EVERYWHERE, great characters, gameplay, area (holy .... breath of fresh air after depressing Liberty City) easily best game of the year and best GTA since SA

also wins points for soundtrack, for NOT ONLY I was in the middle of the gnarliest car chase and then this ultimate frakking blast from childhood past I hadn't heard in at least 10 years comes on the radio:



BUT also I started listening to Black Flag and Adolescents again thanks to the crusty as fvck Channel X station. Yes.


It's given me the best possible feeling after completing it, because the story pulled me in enough to get invested in it while it was happening but not so much as to leave me feeling a sense of loss after completing it (Mass Effect feels); and I can still go around and do all the shit I want to afterwards


----------



## kevdes93

has this game lost its luster for anyone else? i havent been this hyped for a game in years and i just feel kinda let down after beating it


----------



## Thrashmanzac

^ i got bored about 60% through it and started playing fallout 3 again.


----------



## Joose

Nope. I've spent hours and hours online now, and it's just awesome.


----------



## JP Universe

kevdes93 said:


> has this game lost its luster for anyone else? i havent been this hyped for a game in years and i just feel kinda let down after beating it



I got about 40% through and once I got NBA 2K14 I haven't played it since 

The game is amazing, i'm not sure why I don't have the desire to keep playing......


----------



## The Reverend

I can't manage my time effectively enough to finish the story or get too deep into the online shit. I've got a crew that depends on me in DUST 514, college shit, and a job . I have literally six 20% completed games going on, a first in my life.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

kevdes93 said:


> has this game lost its luster for anyone else? i havent been this hyped for a game in years and i just feel kinda let down after beating it




Play it again. I rushed through the story once and decided to go through once more the other day - it's way more entertaining the second time, for some reason.


----------



## Rosal76

Adam Of Angels said:


> - it's way more entertaining the second time, for some reason.



Yes. Because we have $$$$ worth of ammunition, a gatling gun, a grenade and rocket launcher. Can't wait to see the eyes of those pesky ballers or whatever they're called when I whip out the gatling gun. They better have 911 on speed dial.


----------



## jwade

if anybody is playing online on PS3, give me a shout, we can run around and do stupid shit together: ISAIDGODDAMN


----------



## exarchangel

whoever wants, add me on xbox: xArch7Angelx to play with me, always looking for more people to do missions iwth


----------



## Jake

So I got the stimulus $500k and I spent it all on new cars (vacca, coquette, and tricking out my 9f cabrio) but I logged in today and had another $500k. I'm confused but that's fine haha I think I might save up for a jet or the adder since I already have the nicest apartment I can have and plenty of awesome cars


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got this last week or so, played it thru the first heist and got Trevor and Michael and then lost interest when my nephew dropped of The Last of Us...gonna go back and try the online part of it....tried the first race and my wife walked in and wanted to talk about her day, so had to shut it off.

Any tips for online I should know about?


----------



## Joose

Nothing but online freezes for me and my crew since the new update.

Le sigh..


----------



## Rosal76

steinmetzify said:


> Any tips for online I should know about?



I haven't played on-line yet but my brother gave me a tip that sounded wise. He told me that when/if I play on-line, that I should deposit all of my money in the bank. When I saw him do it, he used the cell-phone for the deposit. That way, if you get killed, other on-line players can't get your money because it's in the bank.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Rosal76 said:


> I haven't played on-line yet but my brother gave me a tip that sounded wise. He told me that when/if I play on-line, that I should deposit all of my money in the bank. When I saw him do it, he used the cell-phone for the deposit. That way, if you get killed, other on-line players can't get your money because it's in the bank.


 
Yeah, the in-game hints mentioned it and I thought it'd be a good idea lol.....I have a random habit of just going off and driving over people, and as a consequence I usually have cops chasing me and end up dead. Don't want my cash all over the place.

I've been robbing the stores, using a mic to scream at people, and yesterday a guy came in and started screaming with me, copying everything I said to the guy. I never got paid so fast.

Races are fun and easy to raise cash in....I'm managing to get in a couple hours of play every couple days or so so I'm building up $$.

Splitting my time between this and The Last of Us, and with a woman and a kid and two businesses to run I don't get to play as much as I'd like. Whaddaya gonna do.


----------



## Mike

717ctsjz said:


> So I got the stimulus $500k and I spent it all on new cars (vacca, coquette, and tricking out my 9f cabrio) but I logged in today and had another $500k. I'm confused but that's fine haha I think I might save up for a jet or the adder since I already have the nicest apartment I can have and plenty of awesome cars



you probably got mine that never showed up for me.


----------



## Mukersman

Is there an xbox SSO crew? The two friends I know personally with this game don't have live, and the matchmaking for missions is terrible and takes forever to get people into a game. my gamertag is the same as my SSO username, so if you feel like it just add me.


----------



## Joose

Anyone on Xbox have Franklin's Buffalo online and want to let me dupe it? 

No reason it shouldn't be online in the first place. Trevor and Michael's vehicles are. I have Trevor's.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I think Franklin just has an ordinary Buffalo with some custom options.


----------



## Joose

No, it's different. It's based off the 2012 Charger SRT8. Whereas the ones that spawn are based off of the previous generation Charger SXT. Franklin's has a V8, much better performance and a lot of body mods.


----------



## wilch

So, on the drive to work I frequently have bad thoughts since playing this game.

Everytime I see a Range Rover Sport, I think, "Baller SUV...easy $9k if I take it to Los Santos Customs"

I've even started locking my doors, cause I just know some kid's going to pull me out of the car GTA style, and I'm going to be left lying on the ground. Possibly laughing.


----------



## Ralyks

Just got it on Xbox the other day. Hell of a game. Focusing on the story right now but probably going to give the online mode a go over the weekend.


----------



## Vostre Roy

....soooo....

Am I the only one still playing GTA Online?


----------



## Mike

Yes...Yes you are.


----------



## Vostre Roy




----------



## JEngelking

I tried to start playing but I'm kinda confused on how to get started with it. I tried doing the missions where you need to invite people from your session but it takes forever for anyone, if anyone does at all, to join and so it'd be cool to be able to do story-type missions by yourself and then do those group missions separately and be able to start accruing money in the meantime however you please.

Honestly, I'm probably just doing something wrong and missing something obvious that makes GTA Online more fun than what I'm currently experiencing.


----------



## Rosal76

JEngelking said:


> .... and so it'd be cool to be able to do story-type missions by yourself and then do those group missions separately and be able to start accruing money in the meantime however you please



I started a GTA 5 online character a few weeks ago and did not know anything about it either. I asked my brother if I was able to be online without other players and play missions/races/death matches/etc, etc, etc by myself and he said I can. Here is a Youtube video showing you how to be online and play missions by yourself.


----------



## jwade

I lost interest so goddamned fast. I think I actually prefer playing GTA4 online over this.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'm still playing online. Loving it too. Anyone on Xbox my gamertag is Struckblind0785, add me.


----------



## RevDrucifer

My girlfriend and I are addicted to the ....ing game. I had it for 2-3 months before she came around to wanting to give it a shot, (she's a big COD fan, these are the only 2 games we play), she did one race and wanted to make her own character.

Joining a crew makes things A LOT more fun. If you're in a good crew with some funny members, you'll be having a blast. I'm in GYBB, which is on PSN/XBL. (http://www.reddit.com/r/GYBB/) Everyone on the crew is friendly and is all about helping each other rank up/make money. There's a standard policy that no one in the crew shoots first. Whether it be random players or people in your crew, you don't shoot first. Once someone shoots at a crew member, whether they kill them or not, it's fair game.

You can build custom races/deathmatches, which we do for the crew regularly. The races themselves are hilarious, some are designed just to cause pile ups and you spend more time laughing than racing. 

Some nights you'll go on and end up doing race playlists for a couple hours and walk away with $200,000 and a few extra RP. 

To those who just started online, make sure you ALWAYS put your money in the bank. You'll drop up to $500 at a time if someone comes by and kills you and you have it on you as cash.

If you get an invite to play Rooftop Rumble, PLAY IT. It's extremely easy and gives you $18,500/4250RP. 

Definitely look into joining a crew, I wouldn't be playing this game anymore if I weren't in one, especially the one I'm in.
My PSN is OzzyIsAPug, hit me up!


----------



## Vostre Roy

I added you on PSN


----------



## RevDrucifer

Vostre Roy said:


> I added you on PSN



Added ya. I would have met up with you but I was grinding Rooftop Rumble....ranked up another 2 levels and a couple hundred thousand bucks richer.

Cut the travel time down a minute or so by calling in a helicopter, shooting the pilot and stealing the chopper.


----------



## Neilzord

I love GTA5 playing Online (Xbox) It's awesome with a group of mates to just F'in around! , And playing in the jets..... Everyone loves playing in the jets haha


----------



## insanebassninja

My PS3 died just Reasetly. Damn it Now I have to buy another one because all my Friends still have a PS3.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Is it just me or is it impossible go get into a game with a friend? Everytime I try it fails.


----------



## KultureDekay

I only play GTAO to buy clothes and take selfies. The threads from the Valentine DLC are pretty cool, I'm stoked for the Business DLC


----------



## RevDrucifer

I dig the Turismo they released. Painted it white and gold so it's like my JEM hahahah. 

I spent a good week just screwing with glitches. I had to take a break from missions/races for a bit. Got a fully modded Entity from the story mode into my online garage. That was a pain in the ass.....but I'm tempted to do it with the Turismo. 

Actually, my entire garage is filled with cars from the story mode. Franklin's Buffalo, Micheal's Tailgater, Trevor's Bodhi, a few random cars....I'm a terrible racer, I'd never be able to unlock all the car mods by racing. And really, I've realized being a shitty racer with a fully modded Entity is exactly the same as being a shitty guitarist with a $50K rig.


----------



## Cloudy

Yes please


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Okay yeah, I need that.


----------



## Cloudy

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Okay yeah, I need that.



I heard rumours about this being implemented as PC only a few months back, glad they brought it to console. I'm Interested to see how the Oculus rift integrates with this, maybe native support for OR.

Either way Ill be getting this for PS4, first person console junky 


edit: Also this paired with the rumoured zombie singleplayer dlc? yes?


----------



## Ralyks

Beat on Xbox 360. Still probably going to buy it first day on PS4. First Person GTA? YES!


----------



## Stealth7

I haven't even finished the game yet on PS3 so don't know if I'll pick it up for PC when it comes out.




PS4 version is looking pretty good!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I honestly wasn't sure I'd even get this when it gets a PC release, since I was pretty underwhelmed by GTA4. This new first person mode, though, is probably going to be enough to make me get it. I loooooove huge, sprawling sandbox games that let me do a ton of random shit, follow storylines, or just wander around exploring (and killing!). It's no coincidence that the Elder Scrolls and Fallout games are some of my favorites. This will finally give me an opportunity to do my thing in a modern urban setting, with vehicles, no less.

Gimme gimme gimme.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Stealth7 said:


> I haven't even finished the game yet on PS3 so don't know if I'll pick it up for PC when it comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS4 version is looking pretty good!




Still looks better on PC.


----------



## Cloudy

PC does get the 4k compatibility...and not locked 30fps


----------



## loqtrall

Cloudy said:


> PC does get the 4k compatibility...and not locked 30fps



True, but PC users will more than likely have to pay 3, 4, to even maybe 5 times as much as a PS4 or Xbox One to get a GPU and Monitor capable of running GTAV at 4k on Ultra and also maintain a smooth 60FPS.

PS4 - $399
Xbone - $349
Decent Gaming PC rig - $400-600~, GPU Capable of running GTAV on Ultra at 4k - $250+~, 4k Monitor - anywhere from really cheap $350 monitors to upward in the thousands - Total: About $1,500-ish or more.

I'd say imitation 1080p at 30FPS on a console is more worth it than 4k at 60FPS on a PC that will probably cost $1,000 more than the console.


----------



## Cloudy

loqtrall said:


> True, but PC users will more than likely have to pay 3, 4, to even maybe 5 times as much as a PS4 or Xbox One to get a GPU and Monitor capable of running GTAV at 4k on Ultra and also maintain a smooth 60FPS.
> 
> PS4 - $399
> Xbone - $349
> Decent Gaming PC rig - $400-600~, GPU Capable of running GTAV on Ultra at 4k - $250+~, 4k Monitor - anywhere from really cheap $350 monitors to upward in the thousands - Total: About $1,500-ish or more.
> 
> I'd say imitation 1080p at 30FPS on a console is more worth it than 4k at 60FPS on a PC that will probably cost $1,000 more than the console.



Cost differences are going to be undeniably huge but a lot of people will argue the worth of an expensive computer rig. Someone whos dropping 1.5k+ on a computer is doing more then playing strictly GTA V. That being said, if the bottom line is you want to play GTA V and you kind of want 60FPS the most logical/rational response would be to pick up a next gen console and save the grand. 

ADDITIONALLY:
1080p60fps first person gameplay


----------



## Stealth7

Fat-Elf said:


> Still looks better on PC.



Of course, then there will be mods that will make it look even better! #BestonPC

I'll probably break and buy it like I did with the console version.


----------



## Azyiu

As said before, one of the few games I would double dip for.


----------



## Decon87

Pretty glad I didn't buy this game the first time around. Now I can enjoy it my first time in glorious HD with fancy graphics. 

I'm really interested in this first person mode too. Might have to do two playthroughs. One in classic mode and one in first person.


----------



## Cloudy

Been downloading GTA V for awhile now. Still at 3%. Anyone else capped out at about 12mbps no matter what when downloading from the store?

Damn you shitty psn servers.


----------



## Ibzzus

Cloudy said:


> Been downloading GTA V for awhile now. Still at 3%. Anyone else capped out at about 12mbps no matter what when downloading from the store?
> 
> Damn you shitty psn servers.



Damn, here in Pakistan we are grateful if we get 500kbps speed. 

I would kill for 12mbps.


----------



## Cloudy

Ibzzus said:


> Damn, here in Pakistan we are grateful if we get 500kbps speed.
> 
> I would kill for 12mbps.



Woke up this morning and was at 9%, I cant imagine how bad you have it then man xD


----------



## mongey

I played it on 360 last year but I am really tempted to grab it on ps4 for a 2nd playthrough


----------



## Vostre Roy

Are the heists there yet?


----------



## loqtrall

Picked it up for Xbone. Online is still unplayable. Being peer-to-peer, it's quite the lagfest. I had several people in free roam approach me, freeze, then instantly shoot across the map. I had people teleporting all over the road as I chased them. Some people didn't even appear and nobody's dot on the map kept up with them. I tried TDM but the host lagged around and would one-shot me with an AK before I could even aim my weapon. A couple of my friends hopped on and we started a job, which ended in stuttering voice chat and them D/C'ing. Best part was that when they disconnected, my friends character turned into an NPC and kept driving with me in the car.

Not to mention the load times are attrocious. I had to wait through like 3 solid minutes of loading screens to character transfer, join online, join my friend's session, start a job, then back to free roam. I saw loading screens more than I actually played with my friends. It's incredibly frustrating and boring.

But the story mode is still fun and first-person mode is killer.


----------



## Cloudy

^ Thats unfortunate to hear.

I picked it up on the PS4 and I've only ran into a few connectivity problems and that was day 1/2. I kept getting booted from my crews matches but thats since been resolved as traffic slows down.

Load times are pretty awful though, especially going in/out of apartments and swapping between GTA/GTAO.

First Person mode is amazing! hope rockstar keeps it up and pumps out the heists finally...or maybe that rumored zombie dlc? that'd be pretty sweet. First person zombie bank robberies sound pretty metal to me.


----------



## loqtrall

Cloudy said:


> First Person mode is amazing! hope rockstar keeps it up and pumps out the heists finally...or maybe that rumored zombie dlc? that'd be pretty sweet. First person zombie bank robberies sound pretty metal to me.



YES! First Person mode completely revitalized this game for me. It's literally like The Auto Scrolls: Grand Theft Skyrim. I can't get enough of it. Since starting the story mode I haven't used third-person modes at all. Shooting pursuers from the passenger seat of a car is particularly entertaining, flying planes as well!


----------



## Dooky

I haven't really had any connectivity problems so far. I bought it last night and it's been playing pretty smoothly for me. Also find the load times a huge improvement from what I remember of the PS3 version.


----------



## loqtrall

Yeah, my friends and I finally figured it out. From now on, since I have a 70mbps internet connection, I'll just host a lobby, invite everyone, and then work from there. Turns out I'm an excellent host. Ever since I started hosting competitive matches and lobbies, I've had no lag, and nobody on the "server" has complained about lag.

It just turns out that GTA Online doesn't have a "regional" hosting system. Meaning that when you join a game, your host could be from anywhere. I've had plenty of instances where I join a free-roam lobby where NOBODY is speaking English, or any language I recognize for that matter. So, since I'm on the US East Coast, I could be connected to hosts from Europe, Asia, Australia, etc, which in turn lags me out like a son of a bitch.

Glad I got it all sorted out. It's actually pretty fun when it's possible to DO anything.


----------



## kevdes93

just picked this up for ps4, 1st person is absolutely what the GTA series needed. i find driving in 1st person kinda tough but im getting the hang of it


----------



## Churchie777

i was so stoked for the first person view but when I tried it I didn't like it one bit and I love my FPS's I guess I missed to greater view you get in 3rd person  Also is anyone else's country trying to get this off the shelves? once again good ol Australia is on the GTA bash wagon


----------



## Cloudy

Churchie777 said:


> i was so stoked for the first person view but when I tried it I didn't like it one bit and I love my FPS's I guess I missed to greater view you get in 3rd person  Also is anyone else's country trying to get this off the shelves? once again good ol Australia is on the GTA bash wagon



Seems like thats where Australia shines in the video game sector lol 

Arent they trying to ban Evil Within and Dying Light as well?


----------



## MoshJosh

^^^ I like the first person view, it can be fun to mess around in, but I tend prefer to play in 3rd person.

I thinks its a bit easier to drive and gives you a better view of how amazing the world looks. I also couldn't find a FPS control layout that I loved, was hoping for straight up CoD controls and well that didn't happen, so I just play the regular control scheme which, in my opinion, doesn't offer any advantages to playin in first person.

Still FREAKING awesome game and I'm loving it so far


----------



## loqtrall

Seems GTA online just isn't my cup of tea. It seem horridly unbalanced, unfairly rewarding to higher level'd players, glitchy, and with Cash Cards it seems a bit Pay-2-Win in most aspects. 

For instance, yesterday a rank 120 guy was abusing me, following me and running around. I finally got the drop on him, as he had his back turned I shot him nearly point-blank with a sawed-off shotgun, he didn't die, he turned around and I shot him again, still didn't die, he then two-shotted me with a pistol even though I was using body armor. Then there was a rank 150~ guy who kept trying to kill me from his car as I drove by. I saw him leave his car and went after him. I must have run him over 15 times before he got up and one-shotted me with an AR. Then there's the several instances of people shooting me through concrete and solid metal walls that I'm hiding behind even though there's NO ....ing way they could hit or see me. 

And don't even get me started on the rank 1000+ hackers that can't be killed except by headshot and can one-shot you with any weapon.

Unless you're rank 50+, fighting players is almost always a lost cause.


----------



## Cloudy

The trick is to whore level through races and martinez missions until you hit rank 80~


----------



## Churchie777

Cloudy said:


> Seems like thats where Australia shines in the video game sector lol
> 
> Arent they trying to ban Evil Within and Dying Light as well?




Wouldnt doubt it man they are shocking here Target and Big W here have already pulled the game of the shelves because ......." reported yesterday on a change.org petition launched by a group of former sex workers slamming the game for encouraging players to commit sexual violence and kill women news stations ate it up


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I got the PS4 version yesterday and I have to ask if anyone else is having issues with getting trophies earned on the PS3 version to pop. I've had some random online ones unlock but nothing else.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Heists finally have a release date, March 10.

Not sure about anybody else but I stopped playing GTA over two months ago.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Carrion Rocket said:


> Heists finally have a release date, March 10.
> 
> Not sure about anybody else but I stopped playing GTA over two months ago.



Yup, level 206 I think, still playing that stupid game. I have a local crew so its still pretty fun to me, but I don't play as much as before for sure


----------



## Azyiu

I am just replaying old single player missions, and am trying to get as many golds as possible.


----------



## loqtrall

Heists are out. They're pretty fun, really encourage teamwork.

Been spamming the mortal fvck out of the first one, and now I'm rich as ..... I'd say they're worth it.

EDIT: 1,000th post.


----------



## Vostre Roy

I expected the servers to have issue today. It was even worse than anticipated lol

Seriously, Rockstar's servers are the worse, they need to upgrade that


----------



## ST3MOCON

Looking for players for a heist we have 3 players ready - Stemocon


----------



## ST3MOCON

Forgot to mention PS4


----------



## Vostre Roy

Oh yeah, if anyone wants to add me on PS3, my PSN username is Vostre-Roy and I'm level 221 as I write that.

Down for heists and missions, but mostly heists right now lol


----------



## loqtrall

Well, I'll tell you this so far about heists. Play with people you know and that you have direct communication with.

My brother and I were playing with some randoms, and dear lord were they bad and doing all sorts of game-ruining bullshit.

The last time we tried it before we gave up and waited for one of our friends to get online, I was supposed to escape from some other baddies without getting my car damaged, when the random pops his head out the window and starts blowing them up with sticky bombs, which gave me a 3-star wanted level, so I then had to escape the police and baddies without getting the vehicle messed up, when he decides to start blowing up the police with sticky bombs. All of that happened on Hard Mode.

I almost threw my controller at the wall.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

The problem I have with heists is that they require 2 or 4 players so you're always waiting for someone else to join so you can finally play the damn thing.


----------



## Cloudy

Servers have been dicey these last couple of days so I haven't really been able to play much GTA Online

My brother and I managed to get through the Fleeca job last night, really fun. We attempted to do the next heist (prison break?) and man oh man are randoms annoying to play with . Kept leaving and dying left and right, which forces you back to freemode not just the lobby. Three seperate times while trying to secure that Vargo plane I had someone leave the match half way through sending us to freemode out in sandy shores. Had to drive all the way back to Los Santos to restart the heist.

I love GTA online but man does the lobby system suck, especially with a group. They try their absolute hardest to split everyone up and drop you as far away from where you want to be as possible when the game crashes or someone leaves sending you back to freemode.


----------



## loqtrall

I completed the Prison Break heist last night on Very Hard. My tip: Be the plane pilot. The randoms I was playing with had more trouble and were cursing at each other more vigorously than I was doing anything. You literally fly a plane around dodging a jet's missiles (fly behind the jet, it can't shoot at you), then you land, pick up the guys, and lose the cops. Bam, job done. I got $250,000 for doing that? Yes, please.


----------



## Vostre Roy

loqtrall said:


> I completed the Prison Break heist last night on Very Hard. My tip: Be the plane pilot. The randoms I was playing with had more trouble and were cursing at each other more vigorously than I was doing anything. You literally fly a plane around dodging a jet's missiles (fly behind the jet, it can't shoot at you), then you land, pick up the guys, and lose the cops. Bam, job done. I got $250,000 for doing that? Yes, please.



Ahaha yeah I've found the same trick with the plane. Also done it being the prisoner and the guard, no clue what the demolition guy does but it seems quite easy too lol

Also completed the Humane Lab one, driving the armored truck and smashing vehicles is my new hobby


----------



## loqtrall

Randoms who don't know what they're doing inside the prison totally ruins the Prison Break heist. They die 3-4 times and then rage quit because of their own failure, leaving us royally screwed.

Best way I found to get into heists literally nearly instantly is to join the IGN crew. There are so many members that your screen will constantly be filled with green crew invites for different heists, just accept the one you want.


----------



## Force

WTF is going on with online, every time i i get on my bank balance is zero. I deposit every dollar as soon as i get it. Ive lost a few hundred grand in the last week.

Rockstar, sort your shit out.


----------



## Cloudy

Ive heard a lot of stories of people losing their money and levels, hasnt' happen to me or anyone I know though. Hopefully its been fixed now.

On a better note, I finally finished the Prison Bank job last night. Really exciting finale. With an actual 4 man crew I can see this being REALLY fun. Unfortunately we had to toss a random in the mix which is always stress inducing but what can you do


----------



## Carrion Rocket

It's been a week and I still haven't completed a full heist since the 10th. Every attempt ends in some random rage quitting either after getting killed or in the middle of the job.


----------



## Neilzord

Still not completed heists after the 1st one as it takes so f'in long to get enough people in the room that I quit out of bordem before I have more than 2 people. 

My Xbox 360 Gamertag is "NEILZORD GK" If anyone wants to add me up and get some Heists & missions on!!!!


----------



## Cloudy

Finished the drug heist yesterday, super fun. Hilarious ending as well.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I finally found a group competent enough to complete the Prison Break heist. Although one person did commit suicide skydiving to the beach on our fourth attempt and we then had to do three more.

Everyone I've ever played with (as well as myself) wipes out on the getaway bikes during the Pacific Standard heist.


----------



## Azyiu

Back to single player for a bit... Caida Libre has to be one of the most frustrating missions, if you intended to get Gold in it!! 

For those who remember this mission, you must shoot down a plane with the high power rifle Martin Madrazo provides you with in THREE shots! The problems are:

1) The game seems buggy, and you CANNOT zoom in with your rifle on your retry!
2) Thanks to point #1, you must restart your retry from the top! And that drive from Madrazo's house to the observatory can be very boring after a few tries...

Thankfully I finally get gold in it after around 10 tries... one of the more frustrating and boring missions!!


----------



## Force

I'm done with this game online, too many bugs. I can't survive anything cause my guns won't fire, after a few rounds they stop as though they're out of ammo, but they're f**king not. Needless to say, I keep getting all shot up. That & the money losses are the worst but other things are just killing this for me, if I can't handle it, I need to get out, so that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Cloudy

GTA online is definitely riddled with bugs. Its a miracle I still recommend people buy it. I think the biggest thing keeping me from playing night and day 7 days a week is the lobby system. I have no idea what rockstar was thinking when they designed that train wreck. Seriously though, were they all on bath salts when they drew it up? Doing anything as a party is mind blowingly frusturating.

Its really a shame GTA Online has been so rocky. GTA V is easily one of my favourite games of all time when it's not anally penetrating all of its devote players.


----------



## Azyiu

Probably no one would care, but I've just earned the Solid Gold trophy!  Earning 70 golds in missions were hard!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

GTAV SSO STEAM GROUP!!

Steam Community :: Group :: SSOGTAV

I made a group for us so we can easily hop in and play with eachother when the game becomes available. We can make crews, plan heists, ect.

Send me a friend request @ leftyguitarjoe saying you're from the forum and I'll add you to the group.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Welp, it's out on Steam now. I'm tempted, especially now that it has first person mode (assuming the PC version comes with it), but I think I'll wait a bit. When GTA4 first got its PC release, it was a complete f_u_cking mess, so riddled with bugs that some reviews dubbed it nearly unplayable. One would hope that Rockstar learned their lesson and released a game that isn't broke all to sh!t, but I'm not confident enough in that to buy it before waiting a couple weeks and reading a few reviews.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I got a little over an hour in last night on PC. I have everything maxed out and its running smooth as butter. They did an awesome job this time.


----------



## metal_sam14

PC is definitely worth it, its night and day better than IV on PC.


----------



## Don Vito

My friend bought and has played it for about 10 hours on an older machine(I think roughly 4-5 years old) of his. It should work fine for anyone who isn't sporting the most cutting edge hardware yet. And I haven't heard of any major game breaking glitches or anything like that.


----------



## Cloudy

Coming from PS4 to PC I have to say the new PC version is MUCH better, so smooth.

60fps on ultra looks ....ing amazing as well.


----------



## MicrobeSS

PC version rocks, now someone needs to make an SSO crew


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

MicrobeSS said:


> PC version rocks, now someone needs to make an SSO crew



*cough*



leftyguitarjoe said:


> GTAV SSO STEAM GROUP!!
> 
> Steam Community :: Group :: SSOGTAV
> 
> I made a group for us so we can easily hop in and play with eachother when the game becomes available. We can make crews, plan heists, ect.
> 
> Send me a friend request @ leftyguitarjoe saying you're from the forum and I'll add you to the group.


----------



## MicrobeSS

leftyguitarjoe said:


> *cough*



Steam groups a bit different from an in game crew. You get xp bonuses and such


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

MicrobeSS said:


> Steam groups a bit different from an in game crew. You get xp bonuses and such



I know. The steam group for us guys here can also be used for other games if we want too.


----------



## Cloudy

The steam group is by invite only, can't request to join or anything 

Steam Community :: Cloudy 

hit me up yo.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Cloudy said:


> The steam group is by invite only, can't request to join or anything
> 
> Steam Community :: Cloudy
> 
> hit me up yo.




I made it invite only so that it stays exclusive to members of this forum. Invite sent btw.

I just got a high end apartment and can start doing heists.


----------

